# WF Big Brother: Main Thread



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*WF Big Brother: Main Thread*










_*This is the Main Thread for general discussion and chat between the players of the game. If you're a player of the game and wish to make alliances or talk to someone privately use PM (Private Message) please! 

Each week there will be a HOH (Head of Household) which will be randomized on Friday after the eviction. That player will make two nominations on Monday. However, on Wednesday there will be the POV (Power of Veto) the player that is awarded this has the chance to change the nominations but they cannot nominate the current HOH for that week. Friday will be when the Eviction takes place and the players will vote for the player they want to evict (eliminate) from the game through PM.*_

*Winner*:
_Coolquip_

*Runner-Up*:
_HollywoodNightmare_

*Final Two*:
_Coolquip_
_HollywoodNightmare_

*Evicted players*:

*Mike Hero - Week 1*
*BULLY - Week 2*
*Magic - Week 3*
*NoyK - Week 4*
*Principino - Week 4*
*Anark - Week 5*
*MillionDollarProns - Week 6*
*Obby - Week 7*
*The Ratman - Week 8*
*Alim - Week 8*
*DiabeticDave - Week 9*

*THE JURY*:
_Principino_
_Anark_
_MillionDollarProns_
_Obby_
_The Ratman_
_Alim_
_DiabeticDave_

*Statistics:*

*HOH Wins:*
_HollywoodNightmare - 4_
_The Ratman - 2_
_NoyK - 1_
_Obby - 1_
_MillionDollarProns - 1_
_DiabeticDave - 1_
_Alim - 1_

*POV Wins:*
_MillionDollarProns - 2_
_Alim - 2_
_DiabeticDave - 2_
_NoyK - 1_
_HollywoodNightmare - 1_
_Anark - 1_
_Coolquip - 1_​


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*FIRST HOH IS: NoyK*










*Proof:*



















*NoyK will make his nominations on Monday. Let the game begin!*​


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So the HOH wil be announced on Monday?

Edit: never mind lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> So the HOH wil be announced on Monday?
> 
> Edit: never mind lol


Announced today for this week. This week will be different to the other weeks!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Either ally with me and hope I like you or slit my throat the first chance you get.

These are pretty much all your options.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Dude you should have posted about this in the Big Brother discussion thread, I would have totally signed up


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yes HOH right of the bat. But yeah what are we going to do around here? 

I say lets do a fart competition on the couch, I ate one spicy tortilla for dinner and I'm feeling gasy (Y)


_idk, stop looking at me with the wtf face_



Fandango said:


> Dude you should have posted about this in the Big Brother discussion thread, I would have totally signed up


^ Would be a great add. Maybe if someone is inactive or whatever, replacements can be held?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fandango said:


> Dude you should have posted about this in the Big Brother discussion thread, I would have totally signed up


Should I just add you in now? Another player can't hurt surely? Would like to have a Superfan in!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Oh yes HOH right of the bat. But yeah what are we going to do around here? *
> 
> I say lets do a fart competition on the couch, I ate one spicy tortilla for dinner and I'm feeling gasy (Y)
> 
> ...


Just chat generally, doesn't have to be about the game or anything. I'm not expecting tons of discussion here as everything will be done through PM obviously but this thread will be announcements and such. Just make sure to try and keep it bumped up!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Should I just add you in now? Another player can't hurt surely? Would like to have a Superfan in!


I think you should add Fandango in. I dont think it would hurt either.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I think you should add Fandango in. I dont think it would hurt either.


Added him in! (Y) Just means we'll have four in the final now!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it's appropriate we all start #Fandangoing


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice wens


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH

DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH

:dancingpenguin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This has just made me realize how much I miss Fandango.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This has just made me realize how much I miss Fandango.


NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOO!!

Let the a's breeeaaathe

It's FAAAAHHHHHHNNN DAAAAHHHHHHNNN GOOOOOOO

:fandango


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

He will be back soon and better than ever. 

He's entered into the Smackdown MITB


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Fandango said:


> He will be back soon and better than ever.
> 
> He's entered into the Smackdown MITB


Imagine. He wins the MITB. He's stood on top of the ladder. Briefcase in hand...and pulls of a little shimmy. 

#Fandangoing


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That would be sweet, and knowing him, it would actually happen


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so I have to admit I've never actually seen the show...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

You're missing out. GOAT show


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Didn't 15 start a few days ago? Any links to it? I missed it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> so I have to admit I've never actually seen the show...


Watch one episode and you will be hooked. I can guarantee.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

don't really like any reality shows, though :side:


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

My brother watches it a helluva lot more than I do. I generally hate the people in it ( cause a lot of them are frankly douchebags) but I will admit I fell in love with Dan last season. If you want to know why look up "Dan's mist" on YouTube.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> My brother watches it a helluva lot more than I do. I generally hate the people in it ( cause a lot of them are frankly douchebags) but I will admit I fell in love with Dan last season. If you want to know why look up "Dan's mist" on YouTube.


Dan is a GOAT! :clap


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> don't really like any reality shows, though :side:


I wasn't really in to them until I watched Big Brother.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

obby said:


> don't really like any reality shows, though :side:


Look up The Joe Schmo Show season 1. Its not a reality show but I thought it was really good.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So the nominations are for eviction, right?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> So the nominations are for eviction, right?


Yeah, the HOH will nominate two people for eviction, we will then do the Veto Comp a couple of days after and the winner of that gets the chance to change the nominations. When that is all done, I will then open a new thread where people can vote for who they want to evict that week.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

how do you avoid eviction in the game? post funny videos?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> how do you avoid eviction in the game? post funny videos?


Well you are advised to try and make alliances with the right people and hope they don't turn on you and nominate you. If you're up for Eviction then you can try and get people to vote to evict the person you are up against. You could make deals with people such as "You don't put me up this week and I won't put you up."


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Ratman said:


> Didn't 15 start a few days ago? Any links to it? I missed it.


http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/video/


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fandango said:


> http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/video/


Thanks (Y)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

obby said:


> so I have to admit I've never actually seen the show...


Me neither. Probably because they have their own version in my country, and after I gave it a try I wanted to stab my eyes with an ice pick, pluck them out, then somehow burn them and throw the ashes in the middle of the pacific ocean. Fuck, it was so bad.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

When do I get to vote somebody? I should probably read the OP again. I was pissed when I signed up to this.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Vote Anark*


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> When do I get to vote somebody? I should probably read the OP again. I was pissed when I signed up to this.


The current HOH NoyK will pick two people for Eviction on Monday and then on Wednesday (For this week) someone will win the POV, that person gets the chance to change the nominations or keep them the same. After all that is done, I will post a new thread with the two people nominated and you can then all vote to evict from the two people selected.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The current HOH NoyK will pick two people for Eviction on Monday and then on Wednesday (For this week) someone will win the POV, that person gets the chance to change the nominations or keep them the same. After all that is done, I will post a new thread with the two people nominated and you can then all vote to evict from the two people selected.


Is POV random too?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> Is POV random too?


Yup, everything is random. I want to keep it unpredictable and it keeps things interesting. Unlike the HOH though, the same person can win POV every week, but it's unlikely. If you win HOH then you are not eligible to win it the week after.

You become immune that week when you win HOH and cannot be nominated for that week.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It's fixed anyway.

The gay one always wins.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You got this one in the bag then :vince2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

can oi play? or is it too late and stuff


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> You got this one in the bag then :vince2


unk3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah same question as bully. Haven't seen the series, but this does look rather fun.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BULLY said:


> can oi play? or is it too late and stuff





Magic said:


> yeah same question as bully. Haven't seen the series, but this does look rather fun.


Tell you what, I'll add you both in. Might make this thread a bit more active with a couple of more players, would love you two to be in it too!

Just means we'll likely have some double evictions now with the increase in players. Will make the game more interesting though I think.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hooray.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Magic _and _BULLY in? Eish, give us some soundproof walls TFW. :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

are there any hot babes in this house? I don't want it to be a sausage fest.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BULLY said:


> are there any hot babes in this house? I don't want it to be a sausage fest.


It's a sausage fest I think. :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I can maybe shave my legs plump up my ass if it'll win me any brownie points with the guys. Gonna whore my way to the final.

:curry2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What if I decide to vote for you this monday? :fergie


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

You really wanna deprive the rest of the house of this fineee piece of ass ?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Why do I always miss the sign up for these things!! :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

we should get a dog for our house guise


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you guys mind if I walk around the house naked? I don't usually wear clothes when I'm at home and it would feel weird.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has made an alliance yet..


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i'll ally with the chick in your sig alim


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Not available. I'm in a showmance with her :mangane


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

obby said:


> we should get a dog for our house guise


:ralphio Rayfuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



BULLY said:


> Do you guys mind if I walk around the house naked? I don't usually wear clothes when I'm at home and it would feel weird.


Yeah let's make the sausage fest even more awkward. Screw you guys, I'm going to hit the gym.


Edit: Fuck that, naked BULLY was probably there already ::jay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fandango said:


> I wonder if anyone has made an alliance yet..


I think that's what makes this so interesting. You don't know what everyone has said through PM and what alliances have been made!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an alliance with God. 

Come at me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

obby said:


> we should get a dog for our house guise












I think Champion would be a great addition to the house


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Good idea,

But this house is gonna suck, it'll just end up with two guys getting off with one another while everyone else has to awkwardly watch, and the worst part of the scenario is that even though you've degraded yourself by going in the abortion of a house, you realise you don't even get famous because it moved to Channel 5 (UK) which no-one actually watches.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> Good idea,
> 
> But this house is gonna suck, it'll just end up with two guys getting off with one another while everyone else has to awkwardly watch, and the worst part of the scenario is that even though you've degraded yourself by going in the abortion of a house, you realise you don't even get famous because it moved to Channel 5 (UK) which no-one actually watches.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is actually based on the US Version which is on CBS.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WHO DRANK ALL THE MILK AND WHY IS THERE PISS ALL OVER THE COUCH???

Fuck you guys. I'll be in the diary room, wanking all over the chair.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT ANARK I WANTED TO USE THAT CHAIR


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Just a heads up, the stink of my shits will find its way to every corner of the house.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> WHO DRANK ALL THE MILK AND WHY IS THERE PISS ALL OVER THE COUCH???


I saw BULLY snort some of that white yesterday, he probably got fucked up and well, you know the rest.

That, or obby was watching a horror movie yesterday 8*D


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

day 2:

it is a sombre mood in the big brother house. as the contestants struggle to cope with being away from their families for a long time.

anark is in the corner strumming on a guitar. if you listen very carefully you can hear dogs howling over the fence. fandango is dancing with his shirt open. people have politely asked him to stop but they were always met with the same response "only if you say my name properly' so people just gave up and let him dance.

Magic is laying in his bed looking wistfully into his kobe bryant picture which was part of his allowed luggage, there can be a tear forming in the corner of his eye as it becomes more and more apparent to him that he can't watch his awful team play for a very long time. 

diabeticdave is sitting at the table injecting himself with insulin. shaking uncontrollably. is he having a hypo?

Mike hero is sitting on the coach drawing pictires of all the housemates, and claiming he is the "sigmaster' only trouble is his drawings are rubbish but noone has the heart to tell him. 



the other housemates are talking amongst themselves. and are eagerly awaiting fourth wall aka big brothers next announcement.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty good summary Bully.

Afraid you will all have to wait until tomorrow for the announcement! Interested to see who NoyK will nominate. :hmm:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I love how everybody gets hypos/insulin wrong. If my life was in their hands, I'd die.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_NoyK has been spotted singing frantically in his bedroom Snap's hit song "I've got the power". The cause of this is probably because tomorrow he gets to choose two other participants to trough an elimination poll.
_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just found a big bag of stinky weed. Wonder who it belongs to?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

i dunno but i'll take it. living with you mother fuckers I'm gonna need to get high.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Pretty good summary Bully.
> 
> Afraid you will all have to wait until tomorrow for the announcement! Interested to see who NoyK will nominate. :hmm:


yeah same here :side:



DiabeticDave said:


> I love how everybody gets hypos/insulin wrong. If my life was in their hands, I'd die.


a death in the big brother house? has that ever happened before? that would be a fucking tragedy.














but on the other hand... just think of TEH RATINGS :vince5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

who keeps eating my CURRY? I NEED DAT SHIT MAN, AND NO ALIM WE CAN'T SHARE.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Magic said:


> who keeps eating my CURRY? I NEED DAT SHIT MAN, AND NO ALIM WE CAN'T SHARE.


I aint try to point fingers here but i saw Mike Hero going through your shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Magic said:


> who keeps eating my CURRY? I NEED DAT SHIT MAN, AND NO ALIM WE CAN'T SHARE.


I WAS FUCKING HUNGRY OKAY. All you motherfuckers have in the damn fridge is eggs, milk, and some nasty looking soup that BULLY made yesterday when he was high. I think he put Cocaine on that thing, Anark ate a bit of it and still hasn't come out of his damn room since yesterday. And yes I gave some to Mike Hero. WE ARE HUNGRY, MAN.

Someone go to the damn supermarket and buy some stuff ffs. Magic you own a cab don't you, well then do your thing.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I WAS FUCKING HUNGRY OKAY. All you motherfuckers have in the damn fridge is eggs, milk, and some nasty looking soup that BULLY made yesterday when he was high. I think he put Cocaine on that thing, Anark ate a bit of it and still hasn't come out of his damn room since yesterday. And yes I gave some to Mike Hero. WE ARE HUNGRY, MAN.
> 
> Someone go to the damn supermarket and buy some stuff ffs. Magic you own a cab don't you, well then do your thing.


That ain't milk dude, that's my...

nevermind.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MY CAB RUNS ON CURRY TIRES. YOU ATE MY DAMN TRIES, GOD DAMN IT. NOW IM OUT OF A JOB AND FOOD. oh god I really need to win this thing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Are we going to have to survive 8 weeks with nothing but eggs and cocaine soup?
Dammit Magic, why do you literally put an entire larder of ingredients in your damn curries? 

Well, fuck. BULLY you said you got some powerful calves, you can walk your way to the supermarket, right?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Anark ate a bit of it and still hasn't come out of his damn room since yesterday.


Got my own room, bitches.

How are dem bunkbeds?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Are we going to have to survive 8 weeks with nothing but eggs and cocaine soup?
> Dammit Magic, why do you literally put an entire larder of ingredients in your damn curries?
> 
> Well, fuck. BULLY you said you got some powerful calves, *you can walk your way to the supermarket, right?*


yor havin a LAFF M8.



Anark said:


> Got my own room, bitches.
> 
> How are dem bunkbeds?


good for you.

i hope a snake doesn't mysteriously appear in your bed one morning.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Got my own room, bitches.
> 
> How are dem bunkbeds?


Yeah we had to put you in a room just for you since you snore and fart too much when you're asleep. 8*D



BULLY said:


> yor havin a LAFF M8.


Well then, what are we supposed to eat for these 8 weeks? 


Edit: shit man I'm dumb, we can just order everyday and put it all on The Fourth Wall's bill

Who's up for some Chinese? :kagawa


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CURRY TIRES


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Yeah we had to put you in a room just for you since you snore and fart too much when you're asleep. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck food man. We need a TV. Brazil V Spain starts in 15 minutes!!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Edit: shit man I'm dumb, we can just order everyday and put it all on The Fourth Wall's bill
> 
> Who's up for some Chinese? :kagawa


I prefer mexican personally. 



Spoiler: good mexican dish


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Yeah we had to put you in a room just for you since you snore and fart too much when you're asleep. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yes, I'm all game for that kind of meat too. Let's make our orders gentlemen. :curry2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Fuck food man. We need a TV. Brazil V Spain starts in 15 minutes!!


I got a TV in my room bro

And i think Fourth Wall gonna pissed enough when i ordered all that porn on PPV last night and put it on his bill


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hey you guys like wrestling right? maybe we could wrestle each other in the big brother house and the winner doesn't have to do chores for a week or something. plus its fun to wrestle.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BULLY said:


> hey you guys like wrestling right? maybe we could wrestle each other in the big brother house and the winner doesn't have to do chores for a week or something. plus its fun to wrestle.


Something like a battle royal would work


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So I see you guys been having slumber parties in your nightgowns, telling scary ghost stories by flashlight and painting each others nails after your pillow fights every night eh? Way to keep those live feed viewers entertained.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

OLÉ OLÉ OLÉ NEYMAR NEYMAR!!!!

OLÉ OLÉ OLÉ NEYMAR NEYMAR!!!!

OLÉ OLÉ OLÉ NEYMAR NEYMAR!!!!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Who are the have nots?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Might be too early to celebrate, but gentlemen, I suggest we all order some Brazilian food tonight. NEYMAR NEYMAR OLÉ! OLÉ! OLÉ!



Spoiler: Brazilian Food!

























Spoiler: BEST Brazilian Food


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

^ Call dibs on the brunette


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's not forget FRED


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Ratman said:


> ^ Call dibs on the brunette


You can have her. Dat blonde :ass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who thinks I should make NoyK nominate now? It's technically tomorrow where I live and It's past Midnight. 

Got to stir this place up!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Guessing NoyK went offline? Anyway, whenever NoyK is on he can make his nominations, just make sure that you state both people and the reasons you are nominating those two people, I'll then update the OP.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

walk in to the house like what up I got a big cock


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh what a good night of sleep. I always sleep like a rock on Sundays.

But yeah let's get to the votes. Hmm. I could vote Magic since he spent all our damn supplies just to make ONE SINGLE POT OF CURRY. But nah, his indian songs and dances are the life of our Sunday night parties.


So, I'm voting *Mike Hero* and *Coolquip* for inactivity purposes. Seriously, all they do is eat, sleep, and sit in the damn computer all day and play Call Of Duty. So yeah, I'm sorry you two, but that's how it is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had a suspicion it might be them. Not putting the poll up yet as we still have the Veto to do on Wednesday.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

anyone who plays call of duty gets my vote.

awful game.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep. Worst 29€ I have ever spent at the time. Ugh.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> anyone who plays call of duty gets my vote.
> 
> awful game.


even Call of Duty 4? :$


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yes


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

COD IS TEH BEST GAME EVAR!!!11111


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Are we doing POV 2 Noms + HOH + 3 randoms?

And how do we vote to evict? PM?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> yes


:deebo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fandango said:


> Are we doing POV 2 Noms + HOH + 3 randoms?
> 
> And how do we vote to evict? PM?


POV will be happening on Wednesday, I'll randomize that and whoever wins it has the chance to change the nominations or keep them the same like the actual show. There will be no MVP by the way because I don't like that idea at all. It'll just be kept to two nominations.

In regards to Voting to Evict, after the POV has been done and I've got the decision from the POV winner, I will then post a new thread with a poll with the two people who are up for nomination and everyone can vote for who they want to evict.

This week is different to the other weeks though. In the other weeks, the HOH will take place on Monday, that player will make his nominations on Wednesday and the POV will take place on Thursday. Then the two nominees will be posted. The voting will probably go past Friday, but we're just calling that Eviction day.

Unless you have a better alternative to that? Other times that could work could be HOH Sunday, Nominations Monday, POV Wednesday and then the poll could be posted and could last until Friday if that works better?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't think votes to evict should be done via poll in a separate thread because you'll have other people who aren't a part of the game voting for shits and gigs too which will skew the results.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fandango said:


> I don't think votes to evict should be done via poll in a separate thread because you'll have other people who aren't a part of the game voting for shits and gigs too which will skew the results.


I was kind of going to do it that way though. So other people would be following it. I wanted to take a new approach on the voting and change it up so that other people could vote along with the players too.

But if you want me to keep it between the players and like the real show, I'll do that? Might make more sense to follow the actual show as it fits in with the game aspect better. 

Would you all prefer if we just did it via PM? Might build suspense better too! I'm going to let everyone vote on the Final though and for the Winner.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah i think it should just be between the players and via pm would be better.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright, I'll do that then. We'll just keep it between the players. Changed the OP.

HOH will be on Sunday now and then the Nominations on Monday followed by POV on Wednesday. I think that will flow better.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

What's all this POV shite ? We British folk don't understand your lingo.

Also, recognise is spelt with an S and not a Z, Jam is jam, not jelly and Football > American Handegg.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Principino said:


> What's all this POV shite ? We British folk don't understand your lingo.
> 
> Also, recognise is spelt with an S and not a Z, Jam is jam, not jelly and Football > American Handegg.


I'm British. unk2

POV stands for Power of Veto, basically grants a player the chance to change the nominations made by the HOH.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the votes should be made only by the participants and posted in this thread with for example "I'm voting the player *xxxxxx* [in bold] to be evicted", instead of being a wuss and send it via PM. The last remaining two or four or whatever should be made differently somehow though. 

Definitely not in public because there's people around that will probably fuck all of this up in one way or another, not even knowing why they are voting for who they are voting. But it's like 8 weeks ahead, so I'm sure we'll figure something out.

In other news, I fucking hate when it's so hot that everywhere I sit in, or if I walk for a little bit my nutsack gets sweatier than a fat man on a treadmill. Does this damn house have no air conditioning?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

If votes are made in public people are just going to vote with whoever everyone else does because they don't want to be the target. However, if they are made private over PM, people won't know who voted for who.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only problem with doing it in this thread is if Alliances become clear easy. It could mess up the game. Plus, I like the secret that nobody knows who voted for them.

Yeah we'll sort something out for the Final. I might just have a jury like the actual show. If you would prefer that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm... true, didn't think about that. (Y)
I take back what I said, votes should be made by PM, only by the participants.

Edit: NO JURIES. No one in this forum would call it fairly with no corruption besides TLK.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The jury would be made up of Evicted Players.

Got 8 Weeks or so to think of what to do for the Final anyway so no rush.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah there's time man, no need to rush things.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonder if we will be seeing any Meltdowns in this thread or secrets being revealed about the game and Alliances being outed? That is something I'd love to see.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

THEM RATINGZ :vince5


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

OUR SHOW IS PG :vince


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wonder if we will be seeing any Meltdowns in this thread or secrets being revealed about the game and Alliances being outed? That is something I'd love to see.


FUCK EVERYTHING MAN


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll tell you now, I'm voting for Mike Hero.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

mike hero was fucked the second he signed up :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The only thing about this that makes no sense is why HOH snd veto is decided by random draw instead of actual competitions. Like it leaves no element of skill to the game.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> The only thing about this that makes no sense is why HOH snd veto is decided by random draw instead of actual competitions. Like it leaves no element of skill to the game.


Oh yes let's just go to the kitchen and see who can drink the most milk...

ON A WRESTLING FORUM!!

:stupid:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

the voting should be done by us by maybe there could be a panel of judges for a competition that can be done on here e.g. who can tell the funniest story, or joke or something like that. i dunno


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Oh yes let's just go to the kitchen and see who can drink the most milk...
> 
> ON A WRESTLING FORUM!!
> 
> :stupid:


I took part in a Survivor game recently on another forum and we had actual challenges and it worked out just fine.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i'm good at jokes

A gorilla walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a drink. The bartender finds this very peculiar and realizes he is dreaming. He then wakes up and tells his wife about the ridiculous dream he just had. His wife just ignores him, he rolls over and starts to sob because he knows his marriage is in shambles.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*VOTE OBBY*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just think random draw works better. Especially if people aren't here for a competition or something. I just wouldn't want it to feel unfair or something. If it's random I feel like everyone has a shot at winning something.

I'll do something like that if you guys want it though?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BULLY said:


> *VOTE OBBY*


:kobe


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I took part in a Survivor game recently on another forum and we had actual challenges and it worked out just fine.


Is that what you did?!

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU DID!! :rock


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if competitions would work on an online message board. It depends on what it is where everyone has a fair shot at winning. That's why randoms work so well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fandango said:


> I'm not sure if competitions would work on an online message board. It depends on what it is where everyone has a fair shot at winning. That's why randoms work so well.


Yeah, I'd rather not try and mess about with competitions as I could just see it causing problems and everyone not being here. When it's picked randomly literally everyone has a shot.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Feel free to replace me out, most likely won't be very active and stuff 

GL FourthWall with the game,

and CYA ******* in the house 

Tune in to Radio1 tomorrow morning to see my shoot interview on all of you, and no doubt i'll be posing topless by the end of the week 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> Feel free to replace me out, most likely won't be very active and stuff
> 
> GL FourthWall with the game,
> 
> ...


Really man?  Thanks for joining in the first place though! (Y)

Does anyone want to take Mr Cook's place? A free space is now available!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Really man?  Thanks for joining in the first place though! (Y)
> 
> Does anyone want to take Mr Cook's place? A free space is now available!


How about Mike Hero's virginity??


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

There were a couple of people interested in being replacements in the sign-up thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fandango said:


> There were a couple of people interested in being replacements in the sign-up thread


Just checked, Hollywood and MillionDollarProns.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm good with jokes too!

Let's see...

Three men went in a trip to find a magic place with 3 pools with a slide each that granted a wish.
They found it, and it went like this:

- The first man slided down with his hands up and shouted *"I WANT A POOL FULL OF BEER"*

_and the pool was filled with beer_

- The second man slided down and screamed *"I WANT A POOL FULL OF WOMEN!"
*
_and the pool was filled with naked women
_
- The third man went ahead face down on the slide, and before he could grant his wish he hit his elbow on the slide and yelled *"SHIT!-"*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

mdp please


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

why did you change your avy noyk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Might just add both Hollywood and MDP in, as I'd like them both to be in it personally. Everyone alright with that? But no more after that or the house will be overloaded.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Might just add both Hollywood and MDP in, as I'd like them both to be in it personally. Everyone alright with that? But no more after that or the house will be overloaded.


Noooooo!!

Hollywood suuuuuucks!!

Ok then.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

obby said:


> why did you change your avy noyk


It was bad :side:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

EVERYONES GOT A PRICE FOR THE MILLION DOLLAR PRONS. 

PROOF?

I BOUGHT MY WAY IN, MUAHAHAHHA!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome, brother MDP. All we got is leftovers from Magic's curry, but we are going to order some Pizzas tonight while we all watch RAW in celebration of your arrival (Y)


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I shall handle the tip.

Ya know, because I'm rich. 

MUAHHAHA


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I equal ratings hense why I've been added.

But don't worry guys, I was able to sneak a bunch of booze in the house with me.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Jomo signarture in 2013 is the sign of someone who doesn't give a FUCK.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

mdp up in this bitch. BE MY ROOMMATE YO. WE CAN PLAY LAST OF US ALL NIGHT while eating curry.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Jomo signarture in 2013 is the sign of someone who doesn't give a FUCK.


He's my photo rep in the e-fed. Hense why it says "The Rock God Austin Angel" 

Anyway screw you guys i'm getting my own room....basically I kicked 3 of you out of one room and sent your asses to the have not room.

Anyway who's in an alliance and such?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

WHINY BITCH said:


> mdp up in this bitch. BE MY ROOMMATE YO. WE CAN PLAY LAST OF US ALL NIGHT while eating curry.


I HAVE SO MUCH MONEY I BOUGHT SIX COPIES.

AND SIX PS3s.

AND I'M ONLY LETTING MAGIC AND MYSELF PLAY THEM. HEEL PRONS MUAHAHHAA



EVERYTHING IS IN CAPS LOCK FROM NOW ON


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Then you shall get none of my liquor.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK MDP

GIMME A GODDAMN PLAYSTATION


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Shit 6 PS3's? I need to start hanging out with you.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

What's going on with this thing, anything I have to do yet?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> What's going on with this thing, anything I have to do yet?


NoyK is HOH, Mike Hero and Coolquip are nominated currently. There will be POV tomorrow and whoever wins that has the chance to change the nominations. When that is done, I'll ask you all to PM me who you want to evict.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Aren't we meant to vote for the nominees and then the public decides who gets the boot? I haven't watched the actual Big Bro for years.

I still remember Bubbles running into that chair. And the old dude who pissed in the bin and then did a runner over the roof. TV gold.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> Aren't we meant to vote for the nominees and then the public decides who gets the boot? I haven't watched the actual Big Bro for years.
> 
> I still remember Bubbles running into that chair. And the old dude who pissed in the bin and then did a runner over the roof. TV gold.


Nope, that's the other versions such as UK. In the US, it's all decided by the players. That's why I did the US Format, thought it would be much more interesting as you can make alliances and stuff.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

At some point we should do Big Brother Triva for a challenge...cause i'd own all your asses at that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So there's gonna be a challenge tomorrow?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> So there's gonna be a challenge tomorrow?


Nope, just randomizing it again. Not doing challenges I don't think, find it easier to just randomize things.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Can I be removed from this? I'm sorry, but I have a lot going on personally in real life. I won't be able to be on here actively. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You have to piss in the bin and then escape over the roof.

IT'S THE ONLY WAY


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strongside said:


> Can I be removed from this? I'm sorry, but I have a lot going on personally in real life. I won't be able to be on here actively. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Sure, shame you can't stay in it.  Thanks for joining though!

Good job I added two people in yesterday now.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Anark said:


> You have to piss in the bin and then escape over the roof.
> 
> IT'S THE ONLY WAY


NEVARRRRRRRR! You'll never take me alive!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Done this now, I might not be on tomorrow until late, so yeah. 

*Power of Veto!*










*The results from the randomizer:*



















*Fandango is the winner of the Power of Veto! When you see this, please state if you are going to change the nominations or keep them the same. If you're changing them, state the person you're going to replace and the replacement!*​


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

wens

It's too early to make any big moves so *I choose NOT to use the Power of Veto*.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought that might be the case. Well, it's confirmed then! Mike Hero vs Coolquip!

You can now all send me which person you want to send home via PM please!  Try and get them in before Friday but don't worry if you can't.

*THE HOH AND THE TWO NOMINEES CAN NOT VOTE. HOH only votes if it's a tie. *


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

A suitcase containing 10,000$ and my vote has been left on The Fourth Wall's doorstep.

JUST LIKE OBAMA I BOUGHT THE VOTES


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I have voted and I dedicate my vote to all the people in the world still struggling to establish democracy in their countries so that they can choose who it is that robs them of their dignity every single day of their miserable lives.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Day 27:

MDP and I are running out of food after eating it all via munchies after getting really high. We've also yellow lighted three of our six ps3s by playing the last of us too much, THE HIGH GIVE...IT'S WORTH IT. MDP pleasured himself with my curry and I'm once again without my life essence, WHY DOES EVERYONE KEEP PICKING ON THE INDIAN. :bron3


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

the next time I play through that game i'm not pressing triangle.

fuck her.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

BULLY you son of a bitch when I'm head of house you're ON THE BLOCK, SON, and dat curry is gonna be on my COCK.

IM A POET AND I DONT EVEN KNOW IT.

HIT THAT TRIANGLE BUTTON. *YOU KNOW WHAT MUST BE DONE*

Mom if you're reading this, SEND MORE PS3s.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

From the votes so far, someone is in the clear lead to be evicted.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My vote is in.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> From the votes so far, someone is in the clear lead to be evicted.


Awwww shit


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Day 42:

Magic and I have been playing the Last of Us. Three playstations remain broken. How did we break 3 playsation 3s in one day? REDACTED

Leaving the house is forbidden. So how did a brief case containing 250,000$ with the words "Lady Croft" written on the case wind up on the roof?

All that's known is the brief case has vanished, and this thread is now stickied. Interesting...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dear Diary

Thinking about breaking into MDP and Magic's room and stealing a PS3, which I will then paint blue so not to arise suspicion. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

HOW WILL I EVER COMPETE AGAINST THE ULTRA POPULAR MIKE HERO?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks to LadyCroft for making this a stickied topic. Won't fall off the page now. 

Definitely know who's being evicted now but you will have to wait until tomorrow to find out!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice to see this is stickied (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Nice to see this is stickied (Y)


Looking forward to this progressing over the following weeks. Have no idea how it will go down with it being randomized! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I've just started pre-season (soccer), so if you see me passed out, just pour some sugar down my throat (Y)


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

A Diabetic man playing soccer? BAW MAW GOD


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

So how is living in the Big Brother house with no access to Chinese porn MDP?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The struggle is real without chocolate milk here...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Fandango said:


> So how is living in the Big Brother house with no access to Chinese porn MDP?


Put it like this: If the rest of our PS3's break, someone is dying AND I HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO GET AWAY WITH IT


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

A true Big Brother fan would know that no electronics are allowed in the BB house


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fandango said:


> A true Big Brother fan would know that no electronics are allowed in the BB house


Exactly.

Anyway which one of you slept with the HOH to stay safe?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Anyway which one of you slept with the HOH to stay safe?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know about HOH, but seeing as how I'm the POV holder Mike Hero tried to bribe me to use it on him with 10,000 rep points. 

Too bad he's in the red ique2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


>


I knew when I first saw you, you'd fuck like a whoreeee.

10 imaginary points to anybody who gets that reference without looking it up.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

But if no electricity than what did Magic and I play all weekend


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

You actually never were playing anything. It was a mirage. That's what the Big Brother house does to you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It's all because of the shrooms, MDP.

...MDR*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MillionDollarRodgers said:


> But if no electricity than what did Magic and I play all weekend


You played with Magic's joystick.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Fandango said:


> I don't know about HOH, but seeing as how I'm the POV holder Mike Hero tried to bribe me to use it on him with 10,000 rep points.
> 
> Too bad he's in the red ique2


should have gotten him to make a sig for you unk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: FIRST EVICTED



*By a vote of 7-1, Mike Hero has been evicted!* There were a few who didn't get it in but it doesn't matter. Hero would still have gone.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will try and get interviews with the Evicted houseguests, as I think that could be entertaining.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Time to crown me the next HOH.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Who voted Mike Hero?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MillionDollarRodgers said:


> Who voted Mike Hero?


Can't tell you. All I can tell you was that it was 7 Votes to evict Hero and only 1 Vote to evict Coolquip. A few others didn't manage to get their nominations in but it wouldn't have changed anything.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well this place will be a little quieter now that BULLY went to jail for a few days. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Well this place will be a little quieter now that BULLY went to jail for a few days. :side:


When he's unbanned, you got any idea?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can we just figure out the HOH today? On the real big brother they decide HOH same day as someone gets evicted.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*SECOND HOH IS: Obby*










*Proof:*



















*Obby will make his nominations on Monday!*​


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good idea Hollywood. Will do it after the Eviction like the real show. That then gives the HoH the weekend to decide who they are going to pick.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Seabs (i think) said it was for 5 days, so yeah, in 4 days he'll be back.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh my god it's mofuggin OBBY


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OBBY MY MAN.

[bribe]Want some gummy bears? [/bribe]


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*nervouswipeoffsweat.gif*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OBBY IS THE DANGER


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I AM THE ONE WHO KNOCKS


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Dat Obby


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nominate me please.

Otherwise it's kinda boring.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark playing with fate. 'Dat confidence.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Nominate me and then nominate me again so I go up against myself. I'll take me on.

And I'll win.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

badass

would have been even better if you still had that fucking boba fett sig though


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It's coming back soon.

But only if you nominate me.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't fall for it Obby!! What if it's a bluff, and he votes for himself and gets eliminated...:hmm:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well shit I think you should give the guy what he wants.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Easy nomination with no blood on your hands obby


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Anark said:


> It's coming back soon.
> 
> But only if you nominate me.


well, if you insist


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anark going to get voted out of here


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope i'm the next HOH...I wanna reign supreme over all you fuckers.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Anark vs Anark: The Ultimate Showdown*

I'm gonna fucking beat me I swear.

Shut up, I'll beat myself before you even get close.

Fuck you, me, I'll take you downtown.

What does that even mean? I fucking live downtown.

I'll get myself a taxi out of town first.

That sounds expensive.

Yeah, maybe we should call the whole thing off.

No way, I called myself out and I'm going to see this thing through.

I'm going to finish you, Anark.

Not if I finish you first, Anark.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

im putting my money on anark


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> *Anark vs Anark: The Ultimate Showdown*
> 
> I'm gonna fucking beat me I swear.
> 
> ...


You're finishing yourself off?? :HHH2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

obby obby he's our man, if he can't do it then NO ONE CAN.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> You're finishing yourself off?? :HHH2


lol that's what my russian bride does after i go to sleep.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When will we find out nominations?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

tommorow :brodgers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't wait! :mark: Obby with 'dat big move?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gotta feeling I know who one of the nominations is going to be


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Just make sure you guys vote for Anark, and not that cunt Anark.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Just make sure you guys vote for Anark, and not that cunt Anark.


It's going to be "Anarky" up in here...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obby can make his nominations now if he wants. It's Monday for me now, past midnight. Just state the two people you're nominating and the reason you are nominating them.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Alright, cool.

I'm nominating *Bully* because his ban makes him unable to play, and *Anark* because he FUCKING wanted me to


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RATINGS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dem ratings. :vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh shit. RATINGS GOING THROUGH THE ROOF.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BULLY's unbanned and he's been nominated.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

In Kayfabe I guess BULLY being banned just meant he spent the first week in the basement hung over and he's just now entering the house for real


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ah well

HE DIDN'T SHARE MY TASTE IN JOKES ANYWAYS


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

TWIST


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

so i broke into obby's room and stole his diary let's see what he REALLY thinks about BULLY


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The jokes on you prons. I already broke into your room and stole all of your gamecube controller octopus gangbang porn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't wait for veto.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When is that tomorrow?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wednesday.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV WINNER



*Winner of POV*










*NoyK*

*Proof from Randomizer*



















*Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination.*



*Put it in Spoiler tags to keep it clean.*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

NOYK explain yourself are you sleeping with whoever runs randomizer I SHALL LAUNCH A MULTI HUNDRED THUOSAND DOLLAR INVESTIGATION


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Watch him be HOH again next week lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Watch him be HOH again next week lol


Bet you have jinxed him now. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bet you have jinxed him now. :lol


I'm calling it now that he will be HOH next week


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is time for celebration, I'm going to smoke some pot while I listen to this tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quiet day in the house. Did everyone fall out?

Are you using the POV or not by the way NoyK? I need to know so we can get voting started!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

We had a massive party last night....so were all hungover.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Someone clogged the toilet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How did I miss all of this? Must have been sleeping on the job.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah not the first time production has been caught sleeping


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> How did I miss all of this? Must have been sleeping on the job.


Or sleeping _with_ the job (bers) :HHH2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> How did I miss all of this? Must have been sleeping on the job.


Can we start calling you Julie Chen?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Dear Diary, Day 72:

I peed in the shower. I think Nyok is on to me. He must go.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Can we start calling you Julie Chen?


Chenbot is better. :


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh, there was a reason I didn't do drugs. I woke up with a fucking stuffed Miss Piggy doll's ass on my meat torpedo and a poster of morgan freeman glued on my belly. What the [email protected]#k?

Anyway *burp* hmmm... two potential winners of the Big Brother going toe to toe on a voting poll? Yeah I ain't touching that, let it be the way it is.

And I don't like the eye MDP has been giving me lately, I can't tell if he wants to throw me off a bridge or do it on the kitchen counters. 

Ah fuck it I'm going back to bed


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

So BULLY and Anark, when are you guys going to start campaigning for votes?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope it's completely in your imagination. 

Guys, you can start to PM me with who you want to vote out!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

wccw lover said:


> Is this real?


No you're dreaming. You'll wake up in your Lightning McQueen bed soon.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Do nominees get to vote as well?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, nominees and the HOH cannot vote. The HOH only votes if it's a tie.

Everyone else can send me a PM to vote for BULLY or Anark.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

My vote is in. The dice had been cast. The blunt had been lit. The curry had been eaten. The triangle had been pressed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know who's being evicted. *~HYPE~*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I know who's being evicted. *~HYPE~*


Damnit Chen we want the results now! 

We also want more booze...make it happen.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Damnit Chen we want the results now!
> 
> We also want more booze...make it happen.


I got vodka...

and viagra.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I got vodka...
> 
> and viagra.


I really hope you won't be mixing the two...also glad i'm not 1 of the ones sharing a room with you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I could post them now but then there would be no suspense. Need to build 'dat suspense. 

We need a Julie Chen Smilie by the way.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How about posting them tonight after the real Big Brother goes off the air?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does everyone want me to do that? Up to you guys.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Let's ask the Big Brother Universe.

Vote now exclusively on the Big Brother App.

To download the Big Brother App, go to the Google Play store on Android or to the App Store on iOS 

:cole3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How about posting them tonight after the real Big Brother goes off the air?


DAMN, that suspense


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Let's ask the Big Brother Universe.
> 
> Vote now exclusively on the Big Brother App.
> 
> ...


SINCE WHEN WAS MICHAEL COLE IN THE HOUSE?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> SINCE WHEN WAS MICHAEL COLE IN THE HOUSE?


Since...WHY DON'T YOU SHUT UP!! :daniels


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Since...WHY DON'T YOU SHUT UP!! :daniels


Possible have-not next week for that comment to the host


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Since...WHY DON'T YOU SHUT UP!! :daniels


Now you're Christopher Daniels, dafuq is going on here?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: EVICTION



*BY A VOTE OF 6-1 BULLY HAS BEEN EVICTED FROM THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE. I've got a few questions to send to Bully to get an interview to post!*



*Will reveal HOH when I wake up tomorrow to build 'dat suspense.*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

6-1 eh? Now were all wondering who the one is!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> 6-1 eh? Now were all wondering who the one is!


David Arquette


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> David Arquette


That SOB didn't die from Randy Orton powerbombing him through a table a few years ago?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*talking to the camera*

Mark my words, I'll become the two time, two time, two time Head of Household. I'm sleeping with allll the right people.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> *talking to the camera*
> 
> Mark my words, I'll become the two time, two time, two time Head of Household. I'm sleeping with allll the right people.


Too bad outgoing HOH's can't compete for HOH.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol my bad, I forgot send in my vote. sorry about that fourth wall, ill try to stay caught up more and add to the thread.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> My vote is in. The dice had been cast. The blunt had been lit. The curry had been eaten. The triangle had been pressed.


SO YOU DID EAT MY CURRY. I knew it. :kobe5


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

YEAH I ADMIT IT IF YOU WANT I CAN HAVE IT BACK someone broke the handle the toilet it's getting a little crazy in there

BY THE WAY both weeks we had like 1 guy go against the majority. Anark is that you


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it's okay, i put one of the ps3s in the microwave to see what would happen. needless to say, our microwave is broken and we're down to two ps3s.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Too bad there is no TV's and there for no reason to have a playstation in the Big Brother house huh? 

I think the 1 against the majority is hiding because they don't wanna be taken out. :gun:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

oh my god magi we started with six now its DEFCON II here.

I will leave 600 dollars in a crawl shaft. Here's hoping I can get reinforcements from the outside


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

INTERNET VICTORY! MY LIFE IS COMPLETE!

But who was the 1 in the 6-1? I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. But I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.

Oh, and did I mention I have a very particular set of skills? Well I do. I can knit upside-down, bitch.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you can run, but you'll only die tired


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

After a week of hibernation under my blanket, I emerge to the smell of piss and shit. Yeah, I hibernate, and yeah, I'm part bear, I may also be part pig. That makes me, man...bear...pig DUN DUN DUN.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: HoH



*Winner of HoH










HollywoodNightmare

Proof from Randomizer



















Congratulations! You will make two nominations on Monday.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


"You have randomiszed this list 2 times."

Didn't like the first result, no?

FIX


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

^ Or it was the same HOH as last time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope, not a fix. :lol The first time it was Obby and I forgot to take him out of the list.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

We've had the RATINGS battle, I'd quite like to see a David v Goliath affair next week. Maybe Principino vs Magic, or DiabeticDave vs MDP.

What do you say Hollywood, got any thoughts yet?

It probably doesn't matter too much, as THE BROTHERHOOD pretty much decides shit anyway. Though that 1 in the 6-1 still bothers me. 

Did someone betray us? For realsies, we will find you. I've already contacted Big Brother asking for the names. No joy, but there might be a task in the future which allows me to gain access to the information I need.

Be afraid, betrayer of THE BROTHERHOOD.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Now that the numbers start dwindling down things will get more intense


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like it's time to tape a sign to my door that says COME KISS MY ASS BITCHES! :flip :lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Nope, not a fix. :lol The first time it was Obby and I forgot to take him out of the list.


IT WAS MY DESTINY


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When do I need my nominations in by?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monday.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh I don't need that long. I'll probably make up my mind way before then.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I wonder if the HoH has noticed I had rigged his shower head to spray dollar bills yet.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Spoiler: HoH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, wasn't as good of a HOHre as I've been lately


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooo I have my nominations pretty much set. Do I have to sit on them until Monday?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I wonder if the HoH has noticed I had rigged his shower head to spray dollar bills yet.


He usually flannel washes in the basin so he let me borrow his shower.

I showered for six hours.

CHA CHING


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

NO, MY BRIBE MONEY!

http://burymewithmymoney.com/


SUNSET RIDERS THE GOAT SHOOT EM UP GAME


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sooo I have my nominations pretty much set. Do I have to sit on them until Monday?


Yes, like the real game, someone could influence your nominations last minute.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yes, like the real game, someone could influence your nominations last minute.


Fair enough.

Well people you still got time to beg for safety it looks like.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> NO, MY BRIBE MONEY!
> 
> http://burymewithmymoney.com/
> 
> ...


:mark: POINTLESS WEBSITES

http://omfgdogs.com


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DONT NOMINATE ME....MDP NEVER LETS ME PRESS TRIANGLE...I *NEED *TO DO THIS. :bron3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Magic said:


> DONT NOMINATE ME....MDP NEVER LETS ME PRESS TRIANGLE...I *NEED *TO DO THIS. :bron3


Wouldn't that be the exact reason to put you and Prons up? :evil:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can nominate two people now Hollywood.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for the mess I left in the living room last night, had a big ass party because ORTON FKING WON MITB


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

fuck orton :sandow


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was tempted to evict you all because Bryan didn't win. :bron3


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Who cares about those jobbers.

DAMIEN SANDOW


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You can nominate two people now Hollywood.


They'll be up soon. Just gotta find where I put those names.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fourth you want those nominations via PM or should I post them here?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Post them here please.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Just make sure you nominate who I told you to, or THE BROTHERHOOD will end you.

Welcome to your initiation.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I nominate MillionDollarProns cause he's a threat to win the game.

My second nomination is Anark because his avatar creeps me out..nah the serious reason is I ran everybody else through a randomizer a couple days ago and Anark got unlucky.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I nominate MillionDollarProns cause he's a threat to win the game.
> 
> My second nomination is Anark because his avatar creeps me out..nah the serious reason is I ran everybody else through a randomizer a couple days ago and Anark got unlucky.


Well done, just as I planned.

One by one I will remove them.

MDP, you're next.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anark aka the ultimate pawn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> Anark aka the ultimate pawn.


But sometimes, the pawn goes home.

On a side note, we need some form of a twist in this game at some point. Perhaps a double eviction later down the road?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure you _could_ vote the guy that can buy you playstation 3s out of the house.

OR we could put Anark on the block.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> But sometimes, the pawn goes home.
> 
> On a side note, we need some form of a twist in this game at some point. Perhaps a double eviction later down the road?


How do you know a Double Eviction isn't this week...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Double eviction? This calls for Anark vs Anark round 2. Let's fucking do this. I beat myself once and I'll do it again. Or will it be me who gets the win this time? Who knows! Tune in this week to find out!

:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A double eviction basically means that we will be zapping through another week in the space of a day or two days, depending on everybody's availability.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> How do you know a Double Eviction isn't this week...


It's possible. But normally they don't happen until the jury starts.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm down for a double eviction soon. It doesn't matter when we do it if we're not going to have jury. Or are we?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I haven't even decided how the winner is going to be decided yet. I need guidance on that.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I haven't even decided how the winner is going to be decided yet. I need guidance on that.


We all know who wins...



Spoiler: Winner



:cena5


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

There is always the option of a jury vote.

Not sure what else could be done.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> There is always the option of a jury vote.
> 
> Not sure what else could be done.


Burito on a poll match.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

We can get the WF Universe to vote on the WF App to pick the winner of WF Big Brother :cole3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Either Jury vote or vote open to the entire forum? It's your decision.

Jury Vote might be better because it's decided within the game still. People who didn't play might just vote for who they like the most, not who played the best game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah jury vote is the best option. Unless the winner is to be decided via a game of rock, paper, scissors wens


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope everybody votes for who played the best game.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I think the winner should be decided alphabetically and we also have to go by the names we had when we first entered the house (that's right, Faaaaaaaandaaaaaaaangooooooo).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV WINNER



*Winner of POV*










*MillionDollarProns*

*Proof from Randomizer*



















*Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is going to be interesting :vince2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

YOU ESCAPE THIS TIME, MDP.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Dem Ratingz. :vince

Imagine if MDP didn't use it? Worst move in Big Brother. :lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

If MDP is a true warrior, he won't use the power of veto. If he's a pussy, he will...

Make your move.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Come on Prons, save yourself already so I can about naming my replacement nom.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 'Dem Ratingz. :vince
> 
> Imagine if MDP didn't use it? Worst move in Big Brother. :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HMMM... DECISIONS DECISIONS.

I'm pretty tempted to not change it, because then we could just get rid of whoever I'm up against this week but I think it'd be best if *I NOMINATE ANARK AND DIABETIC DAVE* wait a little while and really decide the pros and cons of my choices.

SHOTES FIRED IN BIG BROTHER


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


>


Wait so Prons is a bald, gay black guy?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

You took the bait. Pussy.

Come. At. Me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> HMMM... DECISIONS DECISIONS.
> 
> I'm pretty tempted to not change it, because then we could just get rid of whoever I'm up against this week but I think it'd be best if *I NOMINATE ANARK AND DIABETIC DAVE* wait a little while and really decide the pros and cons of my choices.
> 
> SHOTES FIRED IN BIG BROTHER


You can use it on yourself but you can't choose the replacement unfortunately MDP. unk2 HOH does that.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that's right bitch!!

I am untouchable #GodsGiftToTheWorld


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Shut. Down. wens


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm guessing MDP is using it on himself. (Unless MDP says otherwise) :side: Who are you replacing MDP with Hollywood?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was just gonna ask why Prons got to name the replacement nom. :lol

Anyway i'm gonna throw Magic on the block. Because until the other day, I forgot he was even part of the game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice going MDP. Now Dave is going to come after you!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, it's *ANARK VS MAGIC!* Send in your votes please!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG

What to get rid off, the daily humour of Anark or the "playing pokemon in the bathroom the entire day because of Magic's _yesterday curry_"

Ah, decisions. Dammit.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

WHO THE FUCK IS MAGIC?!?!?!

Don't type me back with no David Blain shit. YA HEAR ME?!?!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So, it's *ANARK VS MAGIC!* Send in your votes please!


Fixed.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wonder if everybody will vote for the same person this time or if we will have 1 stray vote again.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Fixed.


Changed. :lmao I always put nominations for some reason.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

NO ONE GIVES A SHIT. MK1 WAS JUST ON MY TV

#FLABBERGASTED


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooo who's been evicted? Do I need to cast a tie breaking vote as HOH?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've only got two votes in so far. :shocked:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Y'all know who I'm votin' for. The Last of Us will live forever.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've only got two votes in so far. :shocked:


Send out some PM's to remind people?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Done that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Im guessing your going to tell us who's evicted when there's more votes right?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo let dave come after me I don't give a fuck I'm sleeping on my stomach with the door open maybe he'll sit in the living room and talk more while I'm working this thread five nights a week because DIABETIC DAVE to be the man?


YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'M IN IT TO WIN IT.

ONCE THE BIG ZAM IS MASS PRODUCED...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: EVICTION RESULTS



*BY A VOTE OF 5 TO 3, MAGIC HAS BEEN EVICTED FROM THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE!*



*HoH will be announced later!*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Flame on, muthafuckers.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

WHERE'S YOUR LITTLE BITCH NOW PRONS?!?! EY?!?! 

Who's balls will you fondle in the diary room now...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: HoH



*Winner of HoH*










*MillionDollarProns*

*Proof from Randomizer*



















*Congratulations! You will make two nominations on Monday.*



*This week is going to be interesting.* :lmao


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a fix. I haven't won anything yet unk3

COME ON PRONS. DO IT. YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO. PUSSY...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I LOVE YOU PRONS! 

Also good to see the plan to backdoor Magic worked. FIRST BACKDOOR OF THE SEASON! :cheer


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Million Dollar WANKER.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> *It's a fix. I haven't won anything yet* unk3
> 
> COME ON PRONS. DO IT. YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO. PUSSY...


Me too bro :lol. This should be interesting though.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> WHERE'S YOUR LITTLE BITCH NOW PRONS?!?! EY?!?!
> 
> Who's balls will you fondle in the diary room now...


Probably gonna make my move on Obby he seems to be down with Playstation 3.

Spoilers: This monday I'm gonna announce that DiabeticDave is going to go up against...


ME.

IM PUTTING MYSELF ON THE BLOCK BECAUSE I AINT AFRAID OF YOU


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can't put yourself up because technically you're immune, sorry prons. :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh... well.

DiabeticDave VS NOYK, then.

Less exciting but whatever I'm rich


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You have until Monday, so if you change your mind just put your new nominations.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm gonna have to paul a juan cena and nominate diabetic dave and MDP (Multimillion Dollar Prawns)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Spoiler: EVICTION RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kobe2 LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Damnit, so close to winning HOH 

Since we're down to final 9 whoever gets evicted this week = first jury member?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I guess so.  We are going with the Jury idea, yeah?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I think so, seems the most fair imo unless anyone else has another idea.

And TFW you messed up by letting Coolquip and Principino to play. No offense but they have been REALLY inactive. They should have been replaced a while ago and I think it may be too late now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, too late now. They're the floaters.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

methinks the veto'er should revise the nominations to them


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Why not replace them? I'm sure we can find people that would be active


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

we could rep in magic and bully :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> I think so, seems the most fair imo unless anyone else has another idea.
> 
> And TFW you messed up by letting Coolquip and Principino to play. No offense but they have been REALLY inactive. They should have been replaced a while ago and I think it may be too late now


Coolquip has been voting each nomination (I asked him out of curiosity because of his low post count in here) to be fair. But I didn't even know Princeipino was in the game.



obby said:


> we could rep in magic and bully :mark:


I think that is a horrible idea. They have been voted out already, bringing them back would just be a big waste of time.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:kobe5

(yeah, I agree)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It's too late to replace them because the game is almost half over I believe if we consider double evictions. 

We may as well use the double evictions to weed out the floaters and make the final 6/7 a real fight to the finish.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alim said:


> It's too late to replace them because the game is almost half over I believe if we consider double evictions.
> 
> We may as well use the double evictions to weed out the floaters and make the final 6/7 a real fight to the finish.


This actually a good idea


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

obby said:


> we could rep in magic and bully :mark:


My conquests do not deserve a second chance. I defeated them once, and I'd defeat them again.

Just like that Anark fuckbag.

What?

Yeah, you. You fucking bitch. I kicked your ass twice and I'll do it again.

Don't call me a bitch, dude. That's not cool.

You're not cool.

Fuck you.

Yeah, fuck me, because I'm you, so that means you're fucked too. LOL

fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark is already losing it due to the isolation of the Big Brother House.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I think I should kick him down the stairs


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Reminds me of R-Truth talking to Little Jimmy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He will be going around saying 'CON-SPIRACY' before we know it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't believe in conspiracies.

Yes you do.

Shut up, this doesn't involve you.

What I believe in doesn't involve me?

Yeah.

You're seriously dunce, Anark.

So are you.

No.

Yes.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That pretty much sums it up :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DON'T INTERRUPT MY CONVERSATIONS WITH MYSELF


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

^What he said, but less shouty.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

we still have basement stairs that are very kick downable

BE WARNED


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bully - check.
Magic - check.
Obby - ?????


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> we still have basement stairs that are very kick downable
> 
> BE WARNED


Since when does the BB house have stairs?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Since forever. There is stairs leading to the HOH room. :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Since forever. There is stairs leading to the HOH room. :lol


Yes but the HOH room is just the second floor of the house. Basements are below the first level and with the first level even with the ground there would be no basement.

Also shoving someone down a spiral staircase and having them reach the bottom is nearly impossible....trust me i'd know.

BTW in my post before this I meant to say basement stairs...stupid phone.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i don't watch the show, yo. i just assumed it was a normal house

WE STILL HAVE STAIRS


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

When is the first DE going to be?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How about a twist where the house stops being a sausage fest?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

are you implying that you are actually a woman :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:mangane


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No i'm saying lets kick a few of you guys out and get some hot bitches in here instead....we can replace them every 3 weeks for obvious reasons.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> No i'm s a ying lets kick a few of you guys out and get some hot bitches in here instead....we can replace them every 3 weeks for obvious reasons.


your cryptic messages will get you nowhere

YOU CAN'T FOOL ME


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

well, obby lost his mind from being in the house too long.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

THE WRITING ON THE WALLS IS STEALING RACER X'S OXYGEN


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If anyone lost their mind in the house its Anark. I mean come on just look at him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't listen to them, Anark. They just be hatin'.

I know. Thanks for being there for me.

I'll always be there for you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ANARK, I SAID NO SMOKING IN THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

GOD DAMN ANARK! JUST GO IN THE BACKYARD LIKE EVERYBODY ELSE DOES! :cuss:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MDP can confirm his two nominations when he's online.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, we're going for it.

GOODBYE DIABETIC DAVE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, *DiabeticDave* vs *NoyK*? Fair enough, remember, don't send your votes in yet. Still the POV on Wednesday.

Be prepared for a little surprise this week by the way...


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Yep, we're going for it.
> 
> GOODBYE DIABETIC DAVE.


Shame you can't wave goodbye to your virginity...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So, *DiabeticDave* vs *NoyK*? Fair enough, remember, don't send your votes in yet. Still the POV on Wednesday.
> 
> Be prepared for a little surprise this week by the way...


YOU GOT US HOOKERS?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This place is making me loco


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

NoyK said:


> This place is making me loco


Don't worry, the hookers are coming soon.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bagsy the whore with the glass eye.

It's removable, right?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fourth Chen is rich, he can afford the top hookers.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, the money is all mine..

Therefore..

The prize money has been deducted.. :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> Bagsy the whore with the glass eye.
> 
> It's removable, right?


Duuuuuuuuuuuuude.

































Awesome.



Edit: completely forgot to make a memorial/tribute to Magic since he got evicted







We'll miss ya here, brother.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Shame you can't wave goodbye to your virginity...


lol where do you think the hamburger tubes in the fridge went? :ex:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

don't worry though i'll put 'em back when im done i know how much diabetic dave likes to eat manwich


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So where are these hookers?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV



*Winner of POV










MillionDollarProns

Proof from Randomizer



















Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination.*


*

Wtf. :lmao*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

MDP you comp beast


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So Prons, how much did you pay the randomizer or fourth wall to get HOH and Veto this week? None the less it looks like nominations will be staying the same.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, unless Prons decides to do a backdoor. DUM DUMM DUMMM!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Shot in the dark says Dave isn't coming off the block.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, if you scroll to the bottom of random.org you may notice it says COPYRIGHT PRONS' SAILOR MOON HENTAI BARN. :yum:

I will change the nominations to *Diabetic Dave* and *Noyk*

Yes. Those are the same as they were before. LIKE BARRACK OBAMA I BELIEVE IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU SPEND MONEY ON AS LONG AS YOU SPEND, MUAHAHHAHA


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol

*You can all send your nominations in now to evict either DiabeticDave OR NoyK, apart from the HoH and the two nominees obviously.*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity how many votes is it going to take for someone to be evicted?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Come at me wankers.

I know what I said.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder what the surprise will be after eviction.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

/me sits by the pool drinking a Dr Pepper while Diabetic Dave is taken out back.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I wonder what the surprise will be after eviction.


Wait and see.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wait and see.


My guess is a double eviction since those usually happen around the time the jury begins but i'm still hoping its hookers.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> YOU GOT US HOOKERS?!?!?!?!?!?!


Still waiting for these hookers to show up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like we get them tomorrow when someone else walks out the door. I guess CBS wouldn't pay for the extra hooker.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Where the hell is the promised Betsy the glass-eye hooker?

I'm tempted on looking under Anark's bed :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

All that is under there is a plastic life-sized doll, I've been watching the Live Feeds remember. 

Ooops, did I reveal that? Sorry Anark.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fourth just to let you know I won't be around much tomorrow night as i'm going to a concert.

Just thought i'd let you know in case the twist has something to do with all of us being around (aka double eviction) but i'll check things once its over.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tomorrow is Thursday anyway. :kobe

Eviction is Friday Hollywood, stop taking drugs. unk2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Admit it. You're going to a Bieber concert


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Admit it. You're going to a Bieber concert


Nope. :ambrose2

I'm going to see this fine woman.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

WHO?!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> WHO?!


Can you not read?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Stupidest. Question. Ever.

I mean, even Tutor asked better questions than that...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Dave what's the view from outside the house look like????


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Dave what's the view from outside the house look like????


ICE CREAM BARS!! unk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Elimination is tonight right?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Elimination is tonight right?


I'm probably going to announce it after the latest episode of Big Brother which is on right now.

I did that last time I think.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

REMEMBER THE SURPRISE TOO!

Be prepared, things are about to get bumpy..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah i hope GinaMarie leaves but its probably Aaryn.

Oh yeah he get those hookers tonight :vince5


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They're both equally as annoying tbh.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

How long until BB finishes.

It's 2AM here and I'm tired unk3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

40 minutes


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Be hardcore, Double D, be hardcore.

(Not a innuendo)


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Grand Designs has just finished, now 20 minutes to kill.

I may just watch this Brooke Tessmacher ass shake gif for 20 minutes.










:datass


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: EVICTION



*BY A VOTE OF 5 TO 1, NOYK HAS BEEN EVICTED FROM THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE!*





Spoiler: TWIST



*This week, there will be a Double Eviction. This means will we zap through a week in a couple of days, depending on everyone's activity. THE HOH AND POV RESULTS ARE BELOW!*

*Winner of HoH*










*The Ratman*

*Proof from Randomizer*



















*Congratulations! You will make two nominations as soon as you see this.*

*Winner of POV*










*HollywoodNightmare*

*Proof from Randomizer*



















*Wait until the HOH has made his nominations before you tell me if you're going to use it or not.

When everything has been decided, the nominations will take place then the eviction when they're finished*



:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*NOYK IS THE FIRST JURY MEMBER!*

The Jury will decide the Winner on the Final.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awwww shit


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

WHY HAVE I NOT WON ANYTHING?!?! :batista3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Awwww shit


Need your nominations ASAP.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So I can pick the two right now?

Yeah Dave it took me this long to win something.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> So I can pick the two right now?
> 
> Yeah Dave it took me this long to win something.


Yeah and straight after that Hollywood can state if he's using the POV or not. Then you can all send me your votes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Principino and Coolquip are going up just because they have the least activity in the thread.

This meeting is adjourned


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh shit I won POV!

Hang on i'll give you an answer on if i'm using the veto in about 10 minutes. Just got some things to do first as I just got home.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So 10 minutes turned into 30 minutes but anyway I made my decision on the veto and have decided to use the Power Of Veto on...*Coolquip*

I just used the randomizer used for this game to make my decision on what to do with the veto for the pure fun it may bring and since I don't know how to take screenshots, here's proof.



> List Randomizer
> 
> There were 3 items in your list. Here they are in random order:
> 
> ...


Since I have vetoed one of your nominations Ratman, you must now name a replacement. (doing things by the books here folks)

And just a reminder that the person who used the veto and the person who was saved by the veto can't be the replacement nom.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alright then I'm going put up Anark. He is going up because he requested awhile ago that he wanted to go on the block so I'm going to put him up again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:lmao Poor Anark.

Anyway looks like we can send in our votes now.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anark dat pawn


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder if this will be the first time everybody votes for the same person.

Also Fourth Wall, Noyk has been evicted yet you had him on the list for the randomizer for HOH? I'm confused.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think he had him in there on accident.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I forgot to take him off.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, I forgot to take him off.


This is bollocks. I demand you do it again. It's not an proper randomization because there was an anomaly in the random factoring.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> This is bollocks. I demand you do it again. It's not an proper randomization because there was an anomaly in the random factoring.


I would have done it again if it ended up being him. unk2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I would have done it again if it ended up being him. unk2


Yeah but the factors are fucked because there was an extra element which shouldn't have been there.

I DEMAND YOU DO IT AGAIN


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

unk2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

GAY

Fuck this house. You really think it'll be more interesting without me?

Good luck with that.

Laters, fools.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> GAY
> 
> Fuck this house. You really think it'll be more interesting without me?
> 
> ...


:bron3

You don't know if you're going or not yet!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: EVICTION



By a vote of 4-1, *PRINCIPINO* has been evicted from the Big Brother House! Coolquip and didn't get his vote in but it wouldn't have changed nothing. Principino still would have been evicted.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Well. And here I thought Noyk was a fan favorite 

GUESS MONEY CAN'T BUY EVERYTHING... but the 99.9% of the things it can buy are quite sweet :yum:

For the record, I didn't vote Anark. True homies.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

New HoH announcement later on!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fourth has the 1 vote for the nominee who stays been the same person each time?

Why anyone voted Anark here I don't know.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Fourth has the 1 vote for the nominee who stays been the same person each time?
> 
> Why anyone voted Anark here I don't know.


Nope. I don't know if the '1 Voter' wants to reveal himself but it surprised me.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It was me.

Or was it...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> New HoH announcement later on!


Well the randomizer hates Dave and it just wouldn't be right to have a week without Anark on the block so I assume it won't be either of them.

That leaves 5 of us.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Btw, did I win another vote-off thingy wotsit? I'm sure I was in one but here I still am. Who did I beat this time?

Just let me know when I actually lose so I can stop posting my bollocks.

Have you seen my bollocks? They're quite impressive. Well, the left one is. The right one seems to be having some kind of personal crisis.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You beat a floater Principino.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> New HoH announcement later on!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

unk2




Spoiler: HoH



*Winner of HoH










DiabeticDave

Proof from Randomizer



















Congratulations! You will make two nominations on Monday.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

There ya go Dave. You finally won something :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So now who hasn't won anything?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Let's get rid of Coolquip. Has he even posted?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> Let's get rid of Coolquip. Has he even posted?


He's posted four times.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I WON SOMETHING!! :cheer


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Anark said:


> Let's get rid of Coolquip. Has he even posted?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Of course it's Diabetic Dave. Karma catching up with the EM DEEPS


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No POV announced yet?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> No POV announced yet?


That's on Wednesday.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh shit thats right :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

There might be a little twist this week by the way...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> There might be a little twist this week by the way...


Again? We just had a twist.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Again? We just had a twist.


It's getting to the Final Weeks now. Need to spice it up a bit. Anyway, I wouldn't class Double Eviction as a twist, you pretty much all knew..

I'm just gonna' surprise you with something this week.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Is the twist gonna be everybody who's name isn't HollywoodNightmare is evicted on the spot? Cause i'd be okay with that twist.

Or or or....THE FIRST EVER TRIPLE EVICTION!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The twist is whoever can PM me the most asian bikini model pictures becomes evict immune


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Do I get to post my nominations yet?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's Monday so yeah.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, Dave, you can post them today.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I nominate *drumroll*

Anark, and...













MillionDollarProns :heyman3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'DEM RATINGS. :vince


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wait until I get POV again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The war between Prons and Dave gets another chapter!


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

DiabeticDave said:


> I nominate *drumroll*
> 
> Anark, and...
> 
> ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV



*Winner of POV










Anark

Proof from Randomizer



















Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination.
*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Is there really any doubt if he'll save himself?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Is there really any doubt if he'll save himself?


It's not like it's not been done before, so I can't just assume.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's not like it's not been done before, so I can't just assume.


I think Anark is smarter than them though. Or hes bat shit crazy.

Not sure which yet.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not so sure, Anark is a big fan of ANARK VS ANARK.

WWF: IN YOUR HOUSE: ANARKY


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao

I had my doubts about this big bro shindig, but it's jokes after jokes.

I'll have a stew and decide some shit. It'll be tonight as I'm off to the coast for a few days tomorrow.

WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Isn't it easier to just say now what your doing with the veto?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare doesn't understand what 'have a stew' means.


I'm removing MDP and adding.....


...Coolquip.


So it's Anark vs Coolquip.

Bully: check.
Magic: check.
Princeofpenis: check.
Coolquip: ?????

This guy has done absolutely nothing to entertain this house.

END HIM.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Too bad Dave chooses the replacement nom.

Why you'd remove Prons though I don't know.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Eh? I don't get to choose the replacement? That's fucking bollocks.

Dave, you know what to do.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Let's do this


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Prons thought the same thing, am I the only one here who watches the show and reads when Fourth Wall says "the HOH will name the replacement nom."?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, sorry Anark. Dave names the replacement, risky move not taking yourself off!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder whos next on Daves hit list.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I wonder whos next on Daves hit list.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave, I need your replacement nominee!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry Ratman, you're up.

You took 'Taker off me, now everyone fears you :batista3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, Dave.

So it's *THE RATMAN* vs *ANARK*

PM your nominations. Remember that the HoH and the two nominees cannot vote. The HoH only votes if it's a tie. 

I don't think you followed the plan to get the floater out by the way Dave.

Drama = Ratings. :vince


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

How many times have you been on the block Anark?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> How many times have you been on the block Anark?


Think I may have to produce an overall statistics thing when this is finished. Also, when it's finished it would be fun to hear all the Alliances that were made etc.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So when will the eviction results be up?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> So when will the eviction results be up?


After the Eviction show tonight probably.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my vote in. I survive another week, but the fated encounter between Diabetic Dave and MDP looms in the horizon.

MY MONEY IS ON THE RICH GUY, MUAHAHAH


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

MillionDollarProns V DiabeticDave at Wrestlemania 30 :mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*GLASS SHATTERS*

BAH GAWD KING, IT'S BEEN OVER 10 PAGES SINCE WE LAST SAW OBBY. THE CROWD HERE AT THE HOUSE ARE ON THE EDGE OF THEIR SEATS!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: EVICTION



*BY A VOTE OF 4 TO 1 ANARK HAS BEEN EVICTED FROM THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE! 










ANARK IS THE THIRD JURY MEMBER!*



HoH will be announced when I wake up tomorrow!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:cheer

Should have used that veto on yourself Anark. I had to vote against the person who made a dumb mistake. Fourth Wall, now I must rep you cause you beat me to the punch with the picture.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

All is well in the Big Brother house...

Sorry Ratman, I had no choice :batista3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> All is well in the Big Brother house...
> 
> Sorry Ratman, I had no choice :batista3












No man :lol, you gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

For what it's worth, Marcellas was good enough to come back for All-Stars


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> For what it's worth, Marcellas was good enough to come back for All-Stars


Part of the reason people voted for him was they felt bad for him pulling an idiot move though to be fair.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Marcellas was probably the best gay guy in Big Brother history. Also probably the best black guy in Big Brother history.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: HoH



*Winner of HoH*










*The Ratman*

*Proof from Randomizer*



















*Congratulations! You will make two nominations on Monday.*





Spoiler: TWIST



*This week there will be a BB MVP, the winner of the MVP will be messaged privately and will make a third nomination anonymously.*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

How is the MVP chosen?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hmmm who to choose. If I was Dave I'd watch it unk2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> How is the MVP chosen?


Randomly like everything else.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Hmmm who to choose. If I was Dave I'd watch it unk2


Hutz

I GAVE YOU THE UNDERTAKER!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sorry fellas but I going to put up MillionDollarProns and Coolquip.

Your welcome Dave :lol. You're lucky I'm a nice and forgiving person.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You have until Monday Ratman. If you change your mind, just let me know.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Will the third nom be announced before veto like they do in the real big brother game? Also if the MVP nom wins veto who names their replacement?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Will the third nom be announced before veto like they do in the real big brother game? Also if the MVP nom wins veto who names their replacement?


It'll be announced on Monday with the HoH noms and if the MVP nom wins Veto, then the MVP will have a back-up nomination that will go on the block.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

When will the MVP be notified?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> When will the MVP be notified?


MVP has been notified already..

TOP SECRET.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You have until Monday Ratman. If you change your mind, just let me know.


Oh alright


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> MVP has been notified already..
> 
> TOP SECRET.


Well if the MVP wanted to reveal its them they could right?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Well if the MVP wanted to reveal its them they could right?


Sure.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hear that MVP? SHOW YOURSELF YOU BASTARD! 


You know unless of course _I_ won MVP...


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Knowing my luck it's probably that jammy bastard Prons.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm actually surprised Anark is gone, I'm going to rethink my strategy which thusfar has consited of spending obscenely long times in the shower "manscaping"


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think we should move nomination day to Sunday's. I'm sure every HOH has had their mind made up on noms before Monday plus Sunday is the nomination show for Big Brother. 

Just a thought.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I think we should move nomination day to Sunday's. I'm sure every HOH has had their mind made up on noms before Monday plus Sunday is the nomination show for Big Brother.
> 
> Just a thought.


I might change that the week after, will keep it Monday for this week though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fair enough. It was just a suggestion anyway as a way to speed up the game.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

PS3s all broken and I think I got a UTI. Being in this house any longer may kill me, but reagardless I'm walking up to the fridge like what up i got a big cock. That neopolaitan ice cream got my name on it, three flavors in one because i'm afraid to comit to one


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Being in this house any longer may kill me,


Is this you saying your ready to head to the jury house?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*The Ratman nominates MDP and Coolquip*

*The MVP nominates Obby.*

POV will take place on Wednesday.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Once more my athleticism gets me put up on the block eh? :westbrook2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Wait I'm confused is this a three way dance


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Wait I'm confused is this a three way dance


Yup. You and Coolquip were put up by Ratman the HOH for the week while obby was put up by a mystery MVP who is one of the other people left in the game.

Now with the upcoming veto if obby wins veto and saves himself, or is saved by the veto winner the replacement nom will be chosen by the MVP. However if you or Coolquip come off the block with veto, Ratman chooses the replacement nom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV



*Winner of POV*










*DiabeticDave*

*Proof from Randomizer*



















*Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination and if you use it on the MVP nom, the MVP chooses a back-up nomination.*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm guessing you're not using it Dave? If not, everyone can start sending in their nominations to evict either *MillionDollarProns*, *Coolquip * or *Obby*. Remember the HOH and three nominees cannot vote.

These are the only people voting:

DiabeticDave
Alim
HollywoodNightmare

Shouldn't take longs to get votes in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait were sending in our votes now? Screw POV meetings I guess! But i'll wait for the official word from double D before sending in my vote.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't vote MDP I have so much to offer you all (sexually)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Please go into detail M(D)P


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave isn't using the POV, I already have Alim's vote. So I just need Hollywood and Dave to send their vote in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets get some eviction results up in here!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll post them in a minute. I won't be here this weekend by the way, until Sunday. So yeah, entertain yourselves whilst I'm gone. No Big Brother to watch over you, scared of what havoc you might 'cause


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: EVICTION RESULTS



*By a vote of 3-0-0, MillionDollarProns has been evicted from the Big Brother House.

Side Note: I'm going to miss Prons, he was one of the most active in the thread. You better not let this die now, we're coming up to the Final Weeks!*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Do the HOH before you leave


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: HoH



*Winner of HoH*










*HollywoodNightmare*

*Proof from Randomizer*










*Congratulations! You will make two nominations on Sunday.*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Prons-Dave feud has finally ended and look at that, new HOH right here.

Now the question is who's gonna suck up to try and earn safety?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn. I wanted me and Prons to go all the way to the final unk3

*crowd gives standing ovation to both competitors after a 5 star classic*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Damn. I wanted me and Prons to go all the way to the final unk3
> 
> *crowd gives standing ovation to both competitors after a 5 star classic*


Same here. IT COULD HAVE BEEN EPIC.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm tempted to bring back Prons and boot Coolquip for being inactive. :hayden3 But that wouldn't be fair now you've evicted him.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if the MVP will show himself now...

Come on MVP, where you at?!


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm tempted to bring back Prons and boot Coolquip for being inactive. :hayden3 But that wouldn't be fair now you've evicted him.


EXCUSE ME?!?! Have you even been reading the last few pages of your thread?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> EXCUSE ME?!?! Have you even been reading the last few pages of your thread?!


I was making a joke.  I'm not gonna' replace anybody.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Man, anyways you owe me. It was my ideas to have Darius take out Hendrix


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> Man, anyways you owe me. It was my ideas to have Darius take out Hendrix


Why thankyou. 

I thought you would have seen it was a joke. Guess my jokes aren't that great. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hollywood, you can make two nominations now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right so I spent the weekend thinking about it (not really, I just made a decision as I was typing this) and decided to nominate *obby* because he's become very inactive as of late and to nominate *Ratman* next to him because well, he's probably gonna win the history draft thing so he can't win this too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alrighty, POV is on Wednesday. Not surprised it's quiet now anyway, It's the Final Weeks, it was to be expected. There is just this Eviction this week and then the week after it's the Final Week which should be good.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait after the next eviction were gonna power through a few more evictions in the span of a week? Damn.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I haven't decided what we are doing yet, there will be 5 People left after this next eviction. So will have to work something out.

Might have HOH nominate 3 The Final Week, with the two with the most votes going.

That then leaves three people left and I'll do some sort of competition or something. As Randomizer would be unfair for that.

That then leaves two and the Jury will vote the person they want to win.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think the final 3 having to really compete for the final HOH would be good. Maybe some form of triva with 3 different topics like Big Brother, Wrestling and something else? Maybe first person to get 10 questions right wins the game? Of course nobody can google the answers.

Also a suggestion for the final 2 for you man, let the final 2 either answer questions from the jury before letting the jury vote so they can say why they think they should win or at least let the final 2 give a short speech as to why they should win the game.

I think we could just do another double eviction after the next eviction though and then were down to 3 quickly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll probably do the questions thing.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good. 

What do you think about the jury questioning or final 2 allowed to make a short speech so the odds of people voting for their buddies goes down?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll do that too.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck. You really think that I'm going to win the history draft? I hope your right on that one.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Let's go with wrestling trivia, though it will be hard to make sure no one cheats.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Fuck. You really think that I'm going to win the history draft? I hope your right on that one.


Sting is a great piece to have because there is so many guys he never faced and I think anybody not in the draft will see Sting vs Undertaker and be like "OMG MARK OUT MARK OUT MARK OUT! MUST VOTE FOR HIM!" honestly. :lmao



Coolquip said:


> Let's go with wrestling trivia, though it will be hard to make sure no one cheats.


The honor system hopefully works. But wrestling and big brother triva could be perfect, wrestling because _this is_ happening on a wrestling forum but _we are_ playing Big Brother after all so we need some BB triva as well.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I haven't decided what we are doing yet, there will be 5 People left after this next eviction. So will have to work something out.
> 
> Might have HOH nominate 3 The Final Week, with the two with the most votes going.
> 
> ...


You should just do sped up evictions next week instead of having three people on the block. Two people with the most votes can't get evicted if there's only one person voting. And what about POV?

I suggest having two evictions in one week and keep it the same format, just quicker. HOH, two noms, POV. Then the person who isn't on the block after POV during the F4 will cast the sole vote to evict.

Maybe have the final HOH competition in 3 parts like the real Big Brother. First competition can be between all 3 and maybe a wrestling trivia like suggested. Second competition can be a game or something between the two that didn't win the first one. And the third part can be the winner of 1 and winner of 3 for the HOH which could be Big Brother trivia.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds good Alim, I just realized there will only be one vote! :lol

Thanks for the help! I'll do two separate evictions throughout the week then.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

vote ratman pls

:favre3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> vote ratman pls
> 
> :favre3


Veto is yet to happen. You may still be able to come off the block.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

obby said:


> vote ratman pls
> 
> :favre3


unk3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

_*crowd chants*_

BRING BACK ANARK!

BRING BACK ANARK!

_*crowd is silenced by tazers, tear gas and dobermans*_


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The fans don't want people who make stupid moves coming back. Still think using the veto on Prons was a good idea? It exposed you guys were in an alliance.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV



*Winner of POV*










*Alim*

*Proof from Randomizer*










*Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination.*


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Coolquip continues to be hated by the list randomizer. Has anyone else left never won? Hmmmm... somethin's fishy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> Coolquip continues to be hated by the list randomizer. Has anyone else left never won? Hmmmm... somethin's fishy.


Don't blame me. There's no reason for me to fix it.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow I finally won something again. First win since week 1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> Wow I finally won something again. First win since week 1


Are you using it?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*I have decided NOT to use the Power of Veto.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, *Obby* and *The Ratman* are up for Eviction.

ONLY these people send me a Vote to Evict: *Alim, DiabeticDave and Coolquip*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We are getting down to the wire now guys. There will be Two Evictions next week on Friday. The separate one on Friday will be sped up. That will leave us with three houseguests who will battle it out.



Spoiler: EVICTION



*BY A VOTE OF 2-1 OBBY HAS BEEN EVICTED FROM THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE!*





Spoiler: HoH



*Winner of HoH*










*Alim*

*Proof from Randomizer*










*Congratulations! You will make two nominations on Sunday.*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats on the HOH win Alim.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeeeee finally a HOH!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

These nominations were really hard for me seeing as how I only had 4 options. I decided to use the list randomizer that TFW uses to make the nominations for me.










*The Ratman* and *DiabeticDave*, you have been nominated for eviction.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You have until Sunday to change your mind if you want too.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

My nominations stay the same.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alright, this thread is pretty dead now. Should pick up when the Final Three is decided though.

POV will be on Wednesday.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I need that POV. Do you guys really want me gone?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Ratman said:


> I need that POV. Do you guys really want me gone?


No, like I said. There's only 4 people left (5 including me) and there's only so many options. That's why I used the randomizer to make my nominations for me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I know bro I'm just playing. You gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I need that POV. Do you guys really want me gone?


Random quote here but do you watch the actual show? I think I've asked everybody else left in the game so i'm just curious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Of course i do.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Were all much better players than anybody on the actual show this year. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, at least you've made some BIG MOVES. Unlike those wusses.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The WF BB has been far more entertaining than BB15. Really no excitement this season.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If I was in the actual Big Brother house and I won HOH i'd throw Amanda and McCrae on the block and if one come off it'd be Andy going up to make sure the other went home. 

This is the worst cast ever this year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not even keeping up to date with it, it's that bad. I want Judd to come back with the twist, at least he was likeable. Also, after watching a season with Dan last year, this years players just seem horrific.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I really dont like anyone on this season. Cant stand Amanda, Helen, and GM. The only one I like is Spencer and Aaryn and shes a bitch. All of my favorites have been gone for along time. But i can see Judd coming back and winning it though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A Judd and Spencer Final Two would be cool with me. If Judd comes back, they need to make an alliance and start winning some comps. They are the only ones that will do something.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm not even keeping up to date with it, it's that bad. I want Judd to come back with the twist, at least he was likeable. Also, after watching a season with Dan last year, this years players just seem horrific.


Dan is the best player ever IMO. Never been evicted in 2 seasons and got robbed of the win last year. If he played this year he would have skated to the final 2 cause they're idiots this year.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Dan is the best player ever IMO. Never been evicted in 2 seasons and got robbed of the win last year. If he played this year he would have skated to the final 2 cause they're idiots this year.


Dan will always be my favourite player ever. Most people say Will, but I've always liked Dan more. He's a cool guy outside of Big Brother too. I hated the Final of last year, stupid bitter jury. Ian played well, but he didn't deserve to win over Dan, AT ALL. Dan had to do some crazy stuff to save himself. 

Ian coasted through mostly.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan hosting his own funeral was brilliant. I hope one day we get another BB all-stars and it features both Dan and Dr.Will cause I mean just imagine them playing against each other!

I always liked Dick & Danielle Donato also...but my love of Danni Donato is pretty obvious from my avatar. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd prefer an alliance. Literally, that would be the greatest alliance ever. They would run an All-Stars house.

Dick and Dani are great.

This is how you know a season is bad, when we start talking about past players all the time.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

There are no likable people in the house left. Only cool ones were Howard and Jeremy and they're gone so this season can fuck off


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My favorites were Howard, Nick, Judd, and Jeremy and the all left. And they keep people like GM, Amanda, Elissa, and Helen still on. Fuck this season.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

The Ratman said:


> My favorites were Howard, Nick, Judd, and Jeremy and the all left. And they keep people like GM, Amanda, Elissa, and Helen still on. Fuck this season.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nick could have been a great player. Shame he left so early.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Nick could have been a great player. Shame he left so early.


Yep him and Howard were two favorites from day one :lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV



Winner of POV










*DiabeticDave*

*Proof from Randomizer*










*Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination. This should be an obvious answer..*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats on the veto win Dave. The question is, will be he pulling an Anark?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It wouldn't be very wise at this stage I don't think.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Haven't seen Dave online in awhile


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Haven't seen Dave online in awhile


Better send him a PM then. If he doesn't come online before Friday, I'll probably randomize whether it's used or not to make it fair, rather than me picking.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave has messaged me back! He's using the Veto.

*Alim* you need to replace DiabeticDave with either *Coolquip* or *HollywoodNightmare*.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoping I can avoid the block!



The Fourth Wall said:


> It wouldn't be very wise at this stage I don't think.


It wasn't wise when Anark did it either. :lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Coolquip*, hop in bud


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*DiabeticDave* and *HollywoodNightmare* PM me who you VOTE TO EVICT, either *Coolquip* OR *The Ratman*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just sent in my vote to evict. Sorry I didn't respond right away Fourth, I was playing a game on facebook.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No problem, I could post the results now if you want? It might speed this week up a bit and we can start the next Eviction for this week.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Vote MDP


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> No problem, I could post the results now if you want? It might speed this week up a bit and we can start the next Eviction for this week.


Yeah lets speed up the eviction and post the results right now.



Anark said:


> Vote MDP


For what? He's been evicted for awhile. 

Also how's life in the jury house?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anark said:


> Vote MDP


How did you get in here? :bryan2

Get back to 'dat Jury House and start thinking about who you want to win.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: EVICTION



*BY A VOTE OF 2-0 THE RATMAN HAS BEEN EVICTED FROM THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE!*





Spoiler: HoH



*Winner of HoH*










*HollywoodNightmare*

*Proof from Randomizer*










*Congratulations! Make your nominations ASAP!*



Feel bad for Coolquip, he's won zilch so far.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

God damnit I need a video of Rachel Riley saying "WHO WANTS TO SEE MY HOH ROOM?" in her annoying voice right now!

Anyway it feels DAMN good to have my ticket to the final 3 punched! I'll get the noms in ASAP but I gotta think about it for a few minutes first.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

First i lose in my draft and now im evicted fpalm. 

Peace out bitches


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair enough. I hate seeing Ratman not reaching the Final, glad he's in Jury though. 

Ratman was my pick to win early on.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Fair enough. I hate seeing Ratman not reaching the Final, glad he's in Jury though.
> 
> Ratman was my pick to win early on.


Thanks Fourth, you're a good man.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Thanks Fourth, you're a good man.


I can't speak for Dave, but I voted you out because I think you would have won the game if you made the final 2.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I can see why you did that but i really thought coolquip would be out by now but thats okay i guess.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Spoiler: EVICTION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YET IM STILL HERE BEYOTCH!!!! Haha, I kid I kid.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You're the ultimate floater, Coolquip!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I had no idea what to do for nominations, so I decided to use the good ole randomizer and let that thing make up my mind for me. Here's the results.










Nothing personal at all, good luck to you both with the veto.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure if I should be letting you use a randomizer as in the actual show, you HAVE to have reasons each time. I'll let it slide considering it's close to the end though. Alim used a randomizer too.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That's why I figured it was okay. Anyway when's veto?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> That's why I figured it was okay. Anyway when's veto?


I'll post it up in a minute.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: POV



*Winner of POV*










*Coolquip*

*Proof from Randomizer*










*Let me know if you are intending to use it or not. If you choose to use it then the HOH has to name a new nomination.*



:bryan2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait why would he use the veto? If he uses it then he goes up automatically as the renom! I can't imagine Coolquip willing to take that risk.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You never know. I've got to ask no matter what.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I let him know he has to tell you what he's doing with veto. So hopefully he does so soon.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Muhahahahahaha! Go figure! Anyways I choose NOT to use ma' veto!!!!! This veto meeting is adjourned! Anyways can I go ahead and post who's going home?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes you can Coolquip! Either *Alim* OR *DiabeticDave*


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Do it comes down to the floater, eh? Hmmmm.... I CHOOSE TO EVICT




*ALIM*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, the real comps will start soon, I've just got to decide what I'm doing. They will probably start Friday or something.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats on making it to Final 3 Guys. It's almost over. :bron3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Coolquip and Dave, you better bring your a-game guys cause i'm in this shit to win it! 

Is the final HOH gonna be decided by a 3 part comp with the 2 winners of parts 1 & 2 facing off for the final HOH in part 3?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

shits geettin real dawgs


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see what the comp will be.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I literally care more about who wins this than who wins the actual season. :lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This Big Brother game is far more entertaining than the actual one this year.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooo when does the final HOH comp begin?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sooo when does the final HOH comp begin?


Soon, I'm just prepping it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good. 

Fair warning if it's anything that needs to be done right away I have a fantasy football draft at 7:15 and will be unable to do anything else until it's over. But it should only take about an hour to hour and a half to complete.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think I'm going to do Big Brother and Wrestling Trivia for this HOH.

Doesn't have to be in right away. Don't cheat by the way, I'm hoping nobody will. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If anybody cheats, they take this way too seriously. 

So the triva is one part of the HOH or the whole comp?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> If anybody cheats, they take this way too seriously.
> 
> So the triva is one part of the HOH or the whole comp?


Will probably be like, HOH Big Brother Trivia, POV Wrestling Trivia, then someone goes.

It will then be down to Final Two and the winner will be decided. Not sure I'm going to do a Three part comp.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Uhhh there is no POV in the final three.

The POV ends at the final 4 because at the final 3 there is no option for the replacement nom.

If you wanted to do a 3 part comp it could be big brother triva for part 1, wrestling triva part 2 then the winners of parts 1 & 2 face off in part 3 in like 3 different games online and whoever did better in two of them wins HOH.

Or if its one part just Big Brother Triva.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh you're right. :lol Sorry. I'm tired.

I might just do Big Big Brother trivia as a one part then. Makes it easier for you to get your entries in.

I'll send them soon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When do we need our answer sheet in by?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll set a deadline for Sunday, but if they are all in before then, I'll post the results.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My answers are in. I think I did good but we'll see once the results are up. I hope I did well enough to advance to part 3 of the HOH comp.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Has everybody gotten their answers in yet Fourth?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Has everybody gotten their answers in yet Fourth?


Only you, still waiting for Dave and Quip. Dave said he knows nothing about Big Brother, I told him to guess but I don't know if he's entering.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Only you, still waiting for Dave and Quip. Dave said he knows nothing about Big Brother, I told him to guess but I don't know if he's entering.


I'll send Coolquip a message to remind him about getting his answers in.

You should find out if Dave is gonna take a guess at least.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coolquip has got his in. Just Dave now.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I honestly don't know any of the answers. I forfeit this round.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I honestly don't know any of the answers. I forfeit this round.


Okay, that means you will automatically be in risk of being eliminated though as I'm just doing this round I think. Either Coolquip or Hollywood will be the Final HOH then, when I work out the results.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler: FINAL HOH



*HollywoodNightmare is the Final HOH!










Coolquip got 12 Answers correctly.
Hollywood got 14 Answers correctly.

Please select who you would like to take to the Final Two with you.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Once that has been decided, the Jury will then send to me who they want to win and I'll also ask them if they want to ask any questions before their choice too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

By the way, you can out your alliances and such if you want in the thread to give yourself a better chance of winning.

Put your pleas here please to the Jury and tell them why you should win this game when the Final Two has been decided.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like I didn't need to be worried about if I'd win after all. Anyway I made a promise to this person a few weeks back for a final 2 deal and I plan to keep that promise. With that said...

...I vote to evict *DiabeticDave*.

Now to make my final 2 speech for why I deserve to win the game...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I knew you were going to do that.

Feel free to talk to the Jury now. With a plea and stuff in here and the Jury Members can post again if they want to ask questions. I'm in the process of messaging the Jury members now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

As promised here's my final 2 speech about why I should win the game.

I came into the house a little late and right away I knew not many people playing the game would know who I was. I thought that might get me evicted early so I sent out PM's to Coolquip, Dave and the HOH at the time, obby saying I wanted the four of us to stick together and go to the final 4 together and all 3 liked the idea. Dave and I had already discussed wanting Prons and BULLY gone ASAP because we thought they were big threats to win so I PM'ed obby and suggested those nominations. Sadly he only put up BULLY but with him being banned from the forums at the time his eviction was easy. Shortly after that eviction I sent out a PM to Alim (or Fandango at the time) and promised him if I won HOH he was safe and he did the same for me, that turned into a great side alliance for me for the rest of the game and I was able to get Alim to vote the way I did at nearly every eviction, including convincing him to save Coolquip multiple times because I had to protect ALL my allies.

Fast forward a few weeks to the eviction of Prons, which I think was my biggest move because by this time I had convinced Coolquip and Alim that Prons was a major threat to win which lead to him being another eviction that was planned by myself, though Dave did have a big hand in targeting him from the start. In fact the mini feud between the two of them is what saved Dave from eviction when Prons was HOH and put him up. Now you may be asking why I'm bringing up Prons eviction right? It's simple. I knew he had friends that had already been evicted and I knew he wasn't on my side and that made him enemy #1 for me to get out.

The same week Prons left was also the week of the MVP twist. Once I found out Dave was the MVP I talked to him about using the MVP eviction to put up obby. If Prons had been saved by the veto that week it would have been the end of obby that week due to him not responding to PM's from me about the game. That's why I had to mastermind obby's eviction before the final 4 as well. Because I knew Alim would be a target soon so I gave a little bit of info to Coolquip and Dave telling them that Alim was on our side, which for the most part he was.

I never had any problem with Ratman, I did think he was a threat to win though plus at the final 5, Ratman was the only person remaining that I wasn't working with. So once I saw it was down to Ratman and Coolquip for eviction I had to get Dave to vote Ratman as well because otherwise Alim would cast a tie breaking vote to evict Coolquip and by this point we had a final 2 deal in place so I couldn't let that happen because Coolquip was the Memphis to my Dan (Renegades FTW).

When I won HOH at the final 4 I was left with a very tough choice of which ally to target. I never picked an actual target but when Coolquip told me he was evicting Alim I didn't have much problem with it because I knew he was a Big Brother fan which would make him the tougher one to beat at the final 3. 

In closing the reason I should win this game is because I won HOH 4 times, even if three were via a randomizer and I won the POV twice. That's more than anybody by far and I won the only actual challenge to secure my spot in the final 2. On top of that every single person I voted to evict ended up going home, partly because for most of the game I had three to four people (my allies) voting with me. I also have played a perfect game which means I was never put up for eviction.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Well then now I suppose it's time to reveal THE HORSEMEN ALLIANCE!!!

Yes that is right myself and HollywoodNightmare have been in cahoots this entire time! Like Will and Mike before us, we have been the men behind the curtain manipulating all of you! You all thought I floated, you all thought that I had forgot about the game.... YOU WERE ALL WRONG!

A guy floats into the final two, you think that of me? No, I AM THE MOON! I control the tide deciding who sinks and who swims! I laugh as all of you struggle while I got to the finals without WINNING ONE HOH!! My only victory came with a Veto I did not and yet I stand before you as member of the final two. While all of you argued over Playstations and Xboxs, I was in the corner pulling the strings. I laid low, lower than perhaps anyone else had every laid. To the point where TFW was contemplating eliminating me. Perhaps my game can be summed up with the following sentence:

"The greatest trick the devil ever played, was convincing the world that he didn't exist"

BIGGEST RATINGS EVAH!!!!!

--------


In all seriousness, thank you all for playing and good luck to my fellow horseman HollywoodNightmare, may the best man win..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Totally putting this on in the background on repeat whilst I read these speeches:






It's good to hear what was going on behind the scenes. I didn't want to interfere much, I just left it to you guys to do your thing.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

I kinda went the Dan strategy of you have to find someone in this game and put all your trust in them. I trusted HWN especially since we were in creative together in PWC. Hell in between creative meetings we discussed strategy for the game. 

_*HORSEMEN 4 LIFE!!!*_


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Coolquip was the Boogie to my Dr.Will and the Memphis to my Dan. 

I always got a good laugh at everybody thinking he wasn't paying attention cause we were pulling some Chill Town level stuff with laughing our asses off at you guys in the DR after calling each other.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You sneaky devils. I kept wondering why Coolquip was being saved as a lot of people were expressing in the thread they didn't want the floater in the Final. Well you fooled me put it that way.

I love the Renegades reference by the way.  You both played a great game, Coolquip you played better than I thought.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This has been way better than Big Brother 15 by the way, I appreciate you all playing along and sticking to it. Maybe the Winner can run the Second Series? That could be cool. As I kinda' want to take part myself now after running it. :lol


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Sorry to double post, but I forgot this. Tbh Hollywood, I played dumb during a lot of this. Like when I suggested we nominated someone in our own alliance early on (though I honestly can't remember who). Or when Id be surprised that I was nominated or waiting until the last second for my votes. I figured you were going to strike a final two deal with someone in the alliance, and if that person was seen as a threat you might've not chose them. Thankfully, it looks like our plan worked wonders. So again, may the best man win.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You sneaky devils. I kept wondering why Coolquip was being saved as a lot of people were expressing in the thread they didn't want the floater in the Final. Well you fooled me put it that way.
> 
> I love the Renegades reference by the way.  You both played a great game, Coolquip you played better than I thought.


We went from The Brigade (alliance with Dave and obby) to being The Renegades/Chilltown on our own. 



Coolquip said:


> Sorry to double post, but I forgot this. Tbh Hollywood, I played dumb during a lot of this. Like when I suggested we nominated someone in our own alliance early on (though I honestly can't remember who). Or when Id be surprised that I was nominated or waiting until the last second for my votes. I figured you were going to strike a final two deal with someone in the alliance, and if that person was seen as a threat you might've not chose them. Thankfully, it looks like our plan worked wonders. So again, may the best man win.


As soon as we formed the alliance I wanted to go to the F2 with you. I've known you since I started on these forums from the BTB section and I knew you had my back from the start. I honestly thought Dave had a final 2 deal with Ratman multiple times and I didn't trust obby not to turn on us so he had to go. He was sacrificed like The Brigade sacrificed Matt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm kind of interested what everyone else did too. Would be cool if the evicted people post in here their alliances and stuff. Would be a nice insight in to the overall game.

My early pick to win was BULLY by the way, before he was evicted Week 2 then it went to Ratman/MDP for the rest of it.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool Hollywood. I put you over in PWA and you vote me out.

Fuck you.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> As soon as we formed the alliance I wanted to go to the F2 with you. I've known you since I started on these forums from the BTB section and I knew you had my back from the start. I honestly thought Dave had a final 2 deal with Ratman multiple times and I didn't trust obby not to turn on us so he had to go. He was sacrificed like The Brigade sacrificed Matt.


Matt was my favourite player that season and that seems to be an unpopular opinion among a lot of fans but I thought he was awesome.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm kind of interested what everyone else did too. Would be cool if the evicted people post in here their alliances and stuff. Would be a nice insight in to the overall game.
> 
> My early pick to win was BULLY by the way, before he was evicted Week 2 then it went to *Ratman*/MDP for the rest of it.


(Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm kind of interested what everyone else did too. Would be cool if the evicted people post in here their alliances and stuff. Would be a nice insight in to the overall game.
> 
> My early pick to win was BULLY by the way, before he was evicted Week 2 then it went to Ratman/MDP for the rest of it.


Did you suspect that I had a big hand in running the game from the start?



DiabeticDave said:


> Cool Hollywood. I put you over in PWA and you vote me out.
> 
> Fuck you.


You got the better of me in the history draft so I had to exact my revenge.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Matt was my favourite player that season and that seems to be an unpopular opinion among a lot of fans but I thought he was awesome.


Matt and Hayden were badass. I can't wait to see how Hayden does on Survivor.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Did you suspect that I had a big hand in running the game from the start?
> 
> 
> 
> You got the better of me in the history draft so I had to exact my revenge.


#Heel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Did you suspect that I had a big hand in running the game from the start?


Nope, I thought it was either BULLY/Ratman/MDP that were running things. Then BULLY got banned and his game fell hard. Shame he couldn't defend himself at all.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Coolquip said:


> Well then now I suppose it's time to reveal THE HORSEMEN ALLIANCE!!!
> 
> Yes that is right myself and HollywoodNightmare have been in cahoots this entire time! Like Will and Mike before us, we have been the men behind the curtain manipulating all of you! You all thought I floated, you all thought that I had forgot about the game.... YOU WERE ALL WRONG!
> 
> ...





Coolquip said:


> I kinda went the Dan strategy of you have to find someone in this game and put all your trust in them. I trusted HWN especially since we were in creative together in PWC. Hell in between creative meetings we discussed strategy for the game.
> 
> _*HORSEMEN 4 LIFE!!!*_





Coolquip said:


> Sorry to double post, but I forgot this. Tbh Hollywood, I played dumb during a lot of this. Like when I suggested we nominated someone in our own alliance early on (though I honestly can't remember who). Or when Id be surprised that I was nominated or waiting until the last second for my votes. I figured you were going to strike a final two deal with someone in the alliance, and if that person was seen as a threat you might've not chose them. Thankfully, it looks like our plan worked wonders. So again, may the best man win.


All of my final speech in one


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Matt and Hayden were badass. I can't wait to see how Hayden does on Survivor.


I also still to this day hate the fact Brian went so early in Big Brother 10. Don't get me wrong, Dan and Memphis was an awesome Final Two. But Brian and Dan could have been awesome. Brian had All-Star about him the moment he started playing but then he played way too hard. He could done so well that season with Dan.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it's kinda funny that me and Coolquip made the final 2 and I was never even up for eviction...NOBODY would have guessed it at the start and even though I won HOH 3 times (not counting the final one) and POV twice. 

I honestly thought either Coolquip and Dave would figure out my side alliance with Alim or Alim would have figured out my final 2 deal with Coolquip.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> As promised here's my final 2 speech about why I should win the game.
> 
> I came into the house a little late and right away I knew not many people playing the game would know who I was. I thought that might get me evicted early so I sent out PM's to Coolquip, Dave and the HOH at the time, obby saying I wanted the four of us to stick together and go to the final 4 together and all 3 liked the idea. Dave and I had already discussed wanting Prons and BULLY gone ASAP because we thought they were big threats to win so I PM'ed obby and suggested those nominations. Sadly he only put up BULLY but with him being banned from the forums at the time his eviction was easy. Shortly after that eviction I sent out a PM to Alim (or Fandango at the time) and promised him if I won HOH he was safe and he did the same for me, that turned into a great side alliance for me for the rest of the game and I was able to get Alim to vote the way I did at nearly every eviction, including convincing him to save Coolquip multiple times because I had to protect ALL my allies.
> 
> ...





> As soon as we formed the alliance I wanted to go to the F2 with you. I've known you since I started on these forums from the BTB section and I knew you had my back from the start. I honestly thought Dave had a final 2 deal with Ratman multiple times and I didn't trust obby not to turn on us so he had to go. He was sacrificed like The Brigade sacrificed Matt.


Coping Coolquip's idea.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I think it's kinda funny that me and Coolquip made the final 2 and I was never even up for eviction...NOBODY would have guessed it at the start and even though I won HOH 3 times (not counting the final one) and POV twice.
> 
> I honestly thought either Coolquip and Dave would figure out my side alliance with Alim or Alim would have figured out my final 2 deal with Coolquip.


When I was the mystery HOH I was so close to putting you up for eviction...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having an alliance with Coolquip was a smart move. I would have gone for the big name players early on, as I felt they personally could have manipulated people and I would have been safe then. But, you played smart in getting them out before they could do serious damage.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I think it's kinda funny that me and Coolquip made the final 2 and I was never even up for eviction...NOBODY would have guessed it at the start and even though I won HOH 3 times (not counting the final one) and POV twice.
> 
> I honestly thought either Coolquip and Dave would figure out my side alliance with Alim or Alim would have figured out my final 2 deal with Coolquip.


Not to be cocky but I did. Thats why I kept testing the waters by suggesting to vote him out every time and why I finally did vote him out when I was given the chance. Tbh if I would've won HOH I probably would've put up you and Alim (probably tell you I was trying to keep the alliance secret) but thankfully it never came to that. I kind of liked that you had Alim because it meant he was rarely voting me even though he clearly wanted me out.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> When I was the mystery HOH I was so close to putting you up for eviction...


You mean MVP? I thought I was HOH that week?



Coolquip said:


> Not to be cocky but I did. Thats why I kept testing the waters by suggesting to vote him out every time and why I finally did vote him out when I was given the chance. Tbh if I would've won HOH I probably would've put up you and Alim (probably tell you I was trying to keep the alliance secret) but thankfully it never came to that. I kind of liked that you had Alim because it meant he was rarely voting me even though he clearly wanted me out.


Honestly my alliance with him is what saved you a few times. He wanted you out SO BAD but I was always saying you wouldn't put him up if you won HOH and things like that.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You mean MVP? I thought I was HOH that week?


Yeah, whatever it was called.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

In short, I knew you were close to alot of people in this game HWN, I just needed to make sure I was the closest. That's why I gave you that McCrae to your Amanda speech in Chatzy.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> In short, I knew you were close to alot of people in this game HWN, I just needed to make sure I was the closest. That's why I gave you that McCrae to your Amanda speech in Chatzy.


The only time I talked game to anybody besides you, Dave, obby and Alim was when Dave was up for eviction and I thought he was in trouble so I PM'ed Ratman and I think 1 more person about voting to keep him. But damnit we are NOT McCranda! That alliance sucks plus I would own that fatty if I was on there this year.

Bottom line is the best two players made it to the end of the game. But IMO, I just played a little bit better than you.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You guys remember in the first few weeks, there was always that one vote by itself when we voted? Ummm yeah that was me.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> The only time I talked game to anybody besides you, Dave, obby and Alim was when Dave was up for eviction and I thought he was in trouble so I PM'ed Ratman and I think 1 more person about voting to keep him. But damnit we are NOT McCranda! That alliance sucks plus I would own that fatty if I was on there this year.
> 
> *Bottom line is the best two players made it to the end of the game. But IMO, I just played a little bit better than you*.












Seriously though, while I obviously would disagree with that last part (I mean Mike Hero played one of the best games I ever saw ), I will say that should you win you will have earned it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> You guys remember in the first few weeks, there was always that one vote by itself when we voted? Ummm yeah that was me.


Well there's something unexpected. Why was that? Were you working with BULLY, Magic and them?

HOLY SHIT I FORGOT MIKE HERO WAS EVEN IN THE GAME!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Comparing you to actual players, this was fun! Will be a long post so put in spoiler tags. Some may be an insult. (Sorry!)



Spoiler



If I had to compare the WF Big Brother Hosueguests to Real Houseguests, this would be the list:

Mike Hero










Everybody wanted him out. Only this time, they managed to do it, unlike Big Brother 13!

BULLY










Could have been a great player, but him being banned halted his game and cost him.

Magic










Was a fun player but could have won if he had probably stuck to it more.

NoyK










Could have gone far. But like Jeff in Season 13, was taken out nearly halfway through.

Principino










Didn't make much of a splash in the game.

Anark










Could have secured some more alliances and secured his postition in the house.

MillionDollarProns










Seemed like a great manipulator. Could have gone further than he did.

Obby










Seemed to be going along with the ride.

The Ratman










Seemed a bit like Shane in Season 14, could have reached the Final, but slipped up towards the end which cost him. (You're better than Shane but this is the best comparison)

Alim










Could have had a much better chance, had he made some more solid alliances, rather than just a side alliance.

DiabeticDave










Was a great player like Boogie. Probably should have been in the Final. (I still think Boogie could have been in the Final Season 14, but he messed up)

Coolquip










Reminds me a lot of Memphis. 

HollywoodNightmare










Gets the honour of being called Dan this season. Kept under the radar a bit and was never up for Eviction.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

The Ratman said:


> You guys remember in the first few weeks, there was always that one vote by itself when we voted? Ummm yeah that was me.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How come Magic didn't get one?

Also compared to Dan? Fuck yeah. :cool2

By the way Fourth I think you should vote if 1 jury member doesn't send in a vote.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

He did, I put Enzo for him. I was just deciding.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Well there's something unexpected. Why was that? Were you working with BULLY, Magic and them?
> 
> HOLY SHIT I FORGOT MIKE HERO WAS EVEN IN THE GAME!


Nope. I knew they'd be getting voted out, so I voted against them to just make it interesting in the votes. And it did because there was that 1 vote a few times.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I seriously wanna know if anybody had another alliance. Anark repped me a few days ago saying he was working with nobody but I doubt nobody else had an alliance.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think Anark said he wasn't bothering with alliances before it started, so I believe that.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

DA FUQ AM I WEARING A FLAT CAP?!?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> DA FUQ AM I WEARING A FLAT CAP?!?!


Who cares? It's frickin' Mike Boogie in the picture. Dude's a GOAT.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who cares? It's frickin' Mike Boogie in the picture. Dude's a GOAT.


Dan and Dr.Will are better.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Dan and Dr.Will are better.


He's still great.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> He's still great.


For sure. I think Will, Dan, Boogie, Danni Donato, and Evel Dick would be the top 5 players ever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey CBS, how does it feel to know that a game on an Internet Forum was 10x better than the show you're broadcasting at the minute? :ti


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hey CBS, how does it feel to know that a game on an Internet Forum was 10x better than the show you're broadcasting at the minute? :ti


Think you could post the right answers to the questions? I wanna see which ones I got wrong.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*1. Who is my favourite player of all time? (I've mentioned it several times)*
*2. What was the name of the Alliance involving Dan and Memphis?*
*3. Who were involved in the 'Silent Six' alliance?*
*4. How did Evel Dick win the game?*
*5. Who left first in Big Brother 13?*
*6. Which houseguests formed the 'Moving Company' alliance?*
*7. Which houseguest didn't use the Veto to save themselves and was evicted after?*
*8. Why was Willie removed from the Big Brother House?*
*9. By how many votes did Dan beat Memphis by?*
*10. Who was Boogie close with in Big Brother 14?*
*11. What Day did Brendon return to the house in Big Brother 13?*
*12. Who won the first ever season of Big Brother US?*
*13. Who was expelled from the game in the second series of Big Brother and why?*
*14. Who was the first to be evicted in Big Brother All-Stars?*
*15. Who was the Runner-Up to Mike Boogie in Big Brother All-Stars?*
*16. Who was America's Player Big Brother 8?*
*17. What was the main twist of Big Brother 9?*
*18. Who was America's Player in Big Brother 10?*
*19. Who was the first to be evicted in Big Brother 10?*
*20. Who was expelled in Big Brother 11?*

1. Dan Gheesling
2. The Renegades
3. Britney, Dan, Danielle, Frank, Mike Boogie and Shane
4. By annoying the other houseguests. Other answers similar were accepted too.
5. Evel Dick
6. Howard, Jeremy, McCrae, Nick, and Spencer
7. Marcellas
8. Aggressive Behavior
9. Unanimously/7
10. Frank
11. 41
12. Eddie
13. Justin, held a knife to a fellow Houseguest's throat
14. Alison
15. Erika
16. Eric
17. The main twist this season saw the HouseGuests being partnered up based on compatibility
18. Keesha
19. Brian
20: Chima


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

On week one Magic came to obby and I with an alliance offer because we all come from basically the same place. The alliance was shortlived because magic had gone early. 

I needed a side alliance and went with Hollywood. He was a big brother fan and once obby got evicted I was set on taking him to final 2. Too bad he didn't feel the same way and dumped me at final 4. 

Looking at those questions I would have got them all right 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Not to toot my own horn but if I made final 2 I would have won against anyone 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i was screwed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic said:


> i was screwed


I wasn't expecting you to go out so early.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i made an alliance with MDP right off the bat because I thought it would be fun.


Obviously two votes wouldn`t be enough to get us anywhere so I made another alliance with Alim and Obby, not telling them about MDP as I planned to betray them, which gave us 4 votes. I thought that would be enough for awhile as we got the numbers down and eventually I would have had obby turn on Ali saying he was too good at big brother to live and wanted to go to the final 2 with him. After that I would have betrayed Obby with MDP and hopefully gotten us to the final 2. 

So yeah, I did put in work, it just wasn`t noticeable because I did it via alliances. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> On week one Magic came to obby and I with an alliance offer because we all come from basically the same place. The alliance was shortlived because magic had gone early.
> 
> I needed a side alliance and went with Hollywood. He was a big brother fan and once obby got evicted I was set on taking him to final 2. Too bad he didn't feel the same way and dumped me at final 4.
> 
> ...


If I was voting at the final four I might have kept you until the final 3 so I had a spot in the final 2 no matter what but Dave not being a big brother fan is what made me wanna bring him to the final 3 cause I knew me and Coolquip would be the final 2 for sure.

Plus once you told me obby was from the same area as you I knew I couldn't go to the final 2 with you because I figured that was a vote in your favor right away.



Magic said:


> i made an alliance with MDP right off the bat because I thought it would be fun.
> 
> 
> Obviously two votes wouldn`t be enough to get us anywhere so I made another alliance with Alim and Obby, not telling them about MDP as I planned to betray them, which gave us 4 votes. I thought that would be enough for awhile as we got the numbers down and eventually I would have had obby turn on Ali saying he was too good at big brother to live and wanted to go to the final 2 with him. After that I would have betrayed Obby with MDP and hopefully gotten us to the final 2.
> ...


I did my dirty work via alliances. Looks like I just picked the right people. Of course me winning so many comps and Dave winning a few helped too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic said:


> i made an alliance with MDP right off the bat because I thought it would be fun.
> 
> 
> Obviously two votes wouldn`t be enough to get us anywhere so I made another alliance with Alim and Obby, not telling them about MDP as I planned to betray them, which gave us 4 votes. I thought that would be enough for awhile as we got the numbers down and eventually I would have had obby turn on Ali saying he was too good at big brother to live and wanted to go to the final 2 with him. After that I would have betrayed Obby with MDP and hopefully gotten us to the final 2.
> ...


I thought you might have aligned with MDP, that would have been a GOAT Alliance had you made it further with him.

The Randmozier probably screwed over a lot of people but considering it was the first time this has been done, I didn't know what the activity would be like and if people would have time to do real comps each week.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I would have won regardless even if he didn't vote for me. I had the votes to win against anyone. If I was given time to campaign when I was in the block I would have persuaded the floater to keep me too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tbh I didn`t know a lot of you guys in any way since I`ve never seen you guys on the forum before so I didn`t know what to make of us which was a pretty big setup.



Hollywood you better hope there isn`t a round 2 as I`m pretty good at learning from my mistakes...and that whole manipulation stuff is kind of my thing. :hayden3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I might do a second one in the future if that's what people want. I might change a few things too to make sure it moves smoother than this one. I was going to hand that over to the winner though, so they can run the next one. Mainly because I want to take part.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a lot of influence on what went on in the game from both a modding standpoint and as a player. That's all in going to say because it's not going to matter what I reveal since I'm not in a position to win 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

also evicting bully would have been easy if he wasn`t banned. It`s not hard to rally people against what people consider a `major` threat.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> Well I would have won regardless even if he didn't vote for me. I had the votes to win against anyone. If I was given time to campaign when I was in the block I would have persuaded the floater to keep me too
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Coolquip? He was never a floater. We formed an alliance with Dave as soon as I was added to the game cause I knew the two of them going into the game. I PM'ed obby shortly afterwards to get him into the group cause of the PWA connection along with him being the HOH and I wanted to protect Dave and Coolquip.

You did play a hell of a game though. I hope people on the jury vote for who played the better game though.



Magic said:


> tbh I didn`t know a lot of you guys in any way since I`ve never seen you guys on the forum before so I didn`t know what to make of us which was a pretty big setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood you better hope there isn`t a round 2 as I`m pretty good at learning from my mistakes...and that whole manipulation stuff is kind of my thing. :hayden3


Next time you recruit your buddies and I recruit mine for a super alliance to run THE WHOLE HOUSE! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

btw my and MDP`s ROOM posting»»»»»»»»


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll help whoever wins set up the next game if they want. I think it would be cool to think of someone genuine twists and comps for next game. To make the competitiveness a little bit better. Although, I think the randmozier was good in a way as it made people rely more on their social game than just winning comps all the time. The randmozier did favour a few people though which was annoying at times.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I might do a second one in the future if that's what people want. I might change a few things too to make sure it moves smoother than this one. I was going to hand that over to the winner though, so they can run the next one. Mainly because I want to take part.


Your a pretty straight up dude Fourth. If we did another season and you wanted to take part in it while running it I don't think anybody would complain because I highly doubt you'd cheat.

That said if I win I'd be willing to run the next one and just sit back watching the action play out. Though I think if I ran it i'd wanna try and come up with some actual comps instead of the randomizer.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Alim said:


> Well I would have won regardless even if he didn't vote for me. I had the votes to win against anyone. If I was given time to campaign when I was in the block I would have persuaded the floater to keep me too
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












Please refer back to my last few pages of posts.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll help whoever wins set up the next game if they want. I think it would be cool to think of someone genuine twists and comps for next game. To make the competitiveness a little bit better. Although, I think the randmozier was good in a way as it made people rely more on their social game than just winning comps all the time. The randmozier did favour a few people though which was annoying at times.


If I was running the next one i'd need some help with thinking of comps for sure.

By the way how many votes are in so far? I'm dying to know if i'm gonna win the game.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Coolquip? He was never a floater. We formed an alliance with Dave as soon as I was added to the game cause I knew the two of them going into the game. I PM'ed obby shortly afterwards to get him into the group cause of the PWA connection along with him being the HOH and I wanted to protect Dave and Coolquip.
> 
> You did play a hell of a game though. I hope people on the jury vote for who played the better game though.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

I judge people via activity not who can sit behind an alliance. He is a floater in my pov


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Magic stick to Mafia bud :kobe3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
> 
> I judge people via activity not who can sit behind an alliance. He is a floater in my pov


But a floater is someone who doesn't have a set alliance and just is with whoever has power. He never did that.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

He made it to the end by evading the thread while most of the other players were active in the thread. It's easy to keep the target off your back if no one knows you exist.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It doesn't matter though, I've already sent in my vote. I don't have to campaign for someone else.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Alim said:


> He made it to the end by evading the thread while most of the other players were active in the thread. It's easy to keep the target off your back if no one knows you exist.












I beat you, deal with it. Be a man and don't bitch. 

Now if you want to see my campaign I've been campaignin' for the past few pages.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> It doesn't matter though, I've already sent in my vote. I don't have to campaign for someone else.


I'm not campaigning for him cause I wanna win just as much as him but i'm saying he didn't float and I hate when people mess up the Big Brother terms.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Alim said:


> Hey Magic stick to Mafia bud :kobe3



Not to discredit TFW in any way or anything else but this is pretty much exactly like the games DH would run for survivor(except he had more challenges and stuff) which is why I joined. I stick to MANIPULATION brah.


speaking of which, TFW if you need any ideas for challenges and other creative shit I highly recommend you look at some of those survivor games as they were incredibly successful and he did a lot of them. they`re in the mafia archives and they could give you some ideas for your next games as he used a lot of challenges.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The survivor comps wouldn't work with Big Brother. They were team competitions while BB is individual based.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I never told him to straight up steal the comps, I said he could get ideas off of them and stuff. The comps in the end were individual based btw, but I guess you never made it that far. :hayden3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I only played one game and I think it ended abruptly :jordan


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Coolquip said:


> Now if you want to see my campaign I've been campaignin' for the past few pages.


No thanks, don't want to waste my time wens


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Magic said:


> btw my and MDP`s ROOM posting»»»»»»»»


COUNTLESS PS3s.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Who wants my vote then? Impress me.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anark said:


> Who wants my vote then? Impress me.


We both already campaigned and explained why we think we should win. Once you read those i'd be happy to answer any questions from the jury.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I want to know why you think the other should lose.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright. The reason I think Coolquip should lose is because without me, he wouldn't have made it to the final 2. I knew with him being very inactive at one point in the thread that everybody was gunning for him, which was true since he ended up on the block quite a bit. But I worked my magic every time he looked like he was out of luck and saved him so my alliance didn't lose any numbers.

I won 4 HOH's during my time in the game and 1 or 2 Power Of Vetos, including one I used to save Coolquip from eviction to ensure that Principino was the one to leave the game next instead of taking my chances with both of them being up for eviction come voting time. Sure Coolquip may have won a veto comp and yes it was an important one but he wouldn't have even made it far enough to get that POV win if I didn't work my ass off securing the votes to keep him in the game with whatever I could think of.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

intredasting


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Alright. The reason I think Coolquip should lose is because without me, he wouldn't have made it to the final 2. I knew with him being very inactive at one point in the thread that everybody was gunning for him, which was true since he ended up on the block quite a bit. But I worked my magic every time he looked like he was out of luck and saved him so my alliance didn't lose any numbers.
> 
> I won 4 HOH's during my time in the game and 1 or 2 Power Of Vetos, including one I used to save Coolquip from eviction *to ensure that Principino was the one to leave the game next* instead of taking my chances with both of them being up for eviction come voting time. Sure Coolquip may have won a veto comp and yes it was an important one but he wouldn't have even made it far enough to get that POV win if I didn't work my ass off securing the votes to keep him in the game with whatever I could think of.


:jesse:jt7


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic said:


> Not to discredit TFW in any way or anything else but this is pretty much exactly like the games DH would run for survivor(except he had more challenges and stuff) which is why I joined. I stick to MANIPULATION brah.
> 
> 
> speaking of which, TFW if you need any ideas for challenges and other creative shit I highly recommend you look at some of those survivor games as they were incredibly successful and he did a lot of them. they`re in the mafia archives and they could give you some ideas for your next games as he used a lot of challenges.


Yeah, I've seen them in the archives. Not really taken a look at the comps though. I will have to have a look to see if they give me any ideas. (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who's left to vote for the winner?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Three left to vote. Not telling you who. unk2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:aries2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just one more vote remaining. :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Just one more vote remaining. :mark:


Is the winner already decided? Also care to shame the person yet to vote?

One final idea...when you reveal the winner you should also reveal who voted for who like Chenbot does at the actual finale.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Did the final jury member get their vote in yet?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Did the final jury member get their vote in yet?


Not yet.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Not yet.


If the person has a history of not sending in their vote in this game maybe you should just cast the final vote?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> If the person has a history of not sending in their vote in this game maybe you should just cast the final vote?


That seems a little unfair to me though. The host should never cast the Final Vote. Maybe they will send it in soon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That seems a little unfair to me though. The host should never cast the Final Vote. Maybe they will send it in soon.


Good point. If the winner is already decided though and they don't get the vote in soon but have been online what's gonna happen? Will we just see the 6 jury votes in already?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Good point. If the winner is already decided though and they don't get the vote in soon but have been online what's gonna happen? Will we just see the 6 jury votes in already?


Well there is 8 Votes in total that I need and I have 7 so far and I kind of need this last vote in, as it will decide the outcome.

Let's just put it this way, if one of you gets another vote, they win. If the other gets a vote, it's a tie. If it's a tie then, I will randomize the outcome.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well there is 8 Votes in total that I need and I have 7 so far and I kind of need this last vote in, as it will decide the outcome.
> 
> Let's just put it this way, if one of you gets another vote, they win. If the other gets a vote, it's a tie. If it's a tie then, I will randomize the outcome.


Wait we have 8 jury members? That makes no sense at all. The whole point of the jury is to decide the winner, hense why every jury on survivor and big brother is always 7 or 9 people.

EDIT: Honestly I hate the idea of the winner being decided via randomizer. Throws all the hard work me and Quip put into running the game out the window. If the jury vote ties it i'd be okay with you breaking the tie yourself or us having to win one final comp.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I could always remove NoyK I suppose? He's the only one that hasn't got his vote in and I can announce the winner then? Up to you, it will be fair that way too. Totally forgot it should be 7. :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to remove NoyK. I don't want to do some Final Comp or Randomizer, as I think that's unfair. It's unfair me deciding too. The Jury have decided a winner and that's fair. I don't know if NoyK would have got his vote in anyway.

I'm going to write the Results write-up now, with a recap of the series too. Check back. :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking forward to it Fourth! (Y)

Time to find out if Coolquip is the Memphis or the Ian to my Dan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BIG BROTHER - THE RESULTS










_It has been a Season full of Drama, Tension and Entertainment in the Big Brother House. A group of mixed personalities decided to live together for Ten Weeks under the watchful eye of Big Brother and now it's time to crown this Season's Big Brother Champion. Many potential winners entered the house on Day 1, such as MillionDollarProns, BULLY and Magic. These potential winners didn't reach the Final, but they went down playing and will forever remain in Big Brother History._










_It started out easy for the Houseguests. NoyK won the very first HoH and they got out the most hated Houseguest in the house, in Mike Hero. He didn't have much chance to defend himself before he was waving goodbye to his fellow Houseguests. They then smoothly went on to Week Two and clearly had a big target in mind in BULLY, during the week, BULLY found himself being punished by Big Brother and was subjected to solitary confinement. Thus, he wasn't allowed to play or defend himself in the house and before he knew it, he was walking out the door, not even close to his goal of reaching Ten Weeks. The Houseguests then moved on to another big threat in the game in Magic and managed to successfully evict him. The Houseguests were feeling very good after getting two of the biggest names out of the house, but the game wasn't finished yet._

_It was then Week Four, NoyK was feeling good after bagging himself a few competition wins but the other Houseguests had a different idea in mind. NoyK was blindsided and was sent packing from the house. The players were clearly happy after getting out some of the biggest names in the game but they were definitely feeling the loss off the Evicted Houseguests and their entertainment. Once NoyK was sent out the door, they were surprised by a Special Double Eviction and decided to take a floater out of the game in Principino. The Houseguests were happy for the choice and they could already smell that cash prize awaiting them._

_The game was beginning to cool down after the Eviction. The players were secretly deciding what the best move would be whilst Anark was left in the dark. Anark went through the game with his humor and entertainment but his enemy was Process of Elimination. All of the players in an game looked at Anark and decided that he should be evicted because of his floating through the game. The houseguests also looked at Coolquip and wondered why another floater was still in the game, eyes were beginning to set on Coolquip and he seemed set for a next target. The players didn't like the idea of a Floater making it to the end and they said this to many of their fellow Houseguests._

_In a shocking turn of events, the rest of the players decided to Evict MillionDollarProns. Everyone in the house were becoming paranoid of their safety in the house, after a Player that seemed set for the Final was evicted. The house felt the affect of MDP's depature and the laughs in the house decreased significantly. We were past halfway and this game was becoming serious. People were beginning to watch their backs but they had no idea what was really going on behind the scenes.._

_In Week Seven, the rest of the house decided to take out a player that was flying under the radar in Obby. Obby was almost at the Final and he felt pretty confident with his secret alliance. Little did he know, that he was aligned with a group of ruthless players that were willing to cut his throat to get themselves further in the game and they did exactly that. Obby was devastated after missing out on the Final and was obviously feeling bitter after being turned on by the people he considered his 'friends'._

_IWeek Eight was arguably one of the biggest weeks in the Season. Nobody could have been prepared for what would come next. In a Surprise Double Eviction, both The Ratman and Alim were evicted from the house. The Ratman was going through the game on his own for the most part and at Week Eight he felt good and felt like he would reach the Grand Finale. But, unfortunately for him, that was cut short, the Secret Horseman Alliance decided to remove Ratman from the game. The Ratman was left devastated when he left the game and found that he was the favourite to win. There was no stopping there for Week Eight, the Horseman Alliance decided to cut the throat of one of their Allies and decided to send Alim packing. Alim was furious after finding out he had been betrayed by his alliance after reaching it this far with them._

And then there were three..

_There were three players remaining in the game and they all chuckled after fooling the entire house throughout the Season and controlling every major move in the house. The Horsemen looked strong but it was now truly each man for themselves. More so DiabeticDave, as he was left in the dark whilst Hollywood and Coolquip secretly decided that they would both evict Dave if they won the Final HoH. Hollywood won the Final Trivia competition and kept his word to Coolquip by Evicting Dave. After finding out the news, Dave was furious that he had been betrayed by his Alliance and just missed out on the Final.._

_Hollywood and Coolquip were laughing after successfully playing their game to perfection and compared themseleves to four legendary players in Dan and Memphis and Will and Boogie. Hollywood and Coolquip shaked hands and got prepared for the Final Result.._

The Results..

_Hollywood and Coolquip were sat on the chairs awaiting the result. They both wished eachother good luck and uttered the words "May the best man win" each Houseguest each placed their keys and secured their vote and the Winner was decided._



Spoiler: The Ratman



_The Ratman votes Coolquip._





Spoiler: DiabeticDave



_DiabeticDave votes Coolquip._





Spoiler: Alim



_Alim votes Hollywood._





Spoiler: Obby



_Obby votes Hollywood._





Spoiler: MDP



_MllionDollarProns votes Hollywood._





Spoiler: Anark



_Anark votes Coolquip._



_Hollywood and Coolquip were at 3 Each, they both looked at eachother and both hoped for the best. I pull the Final Key out to reveal..._



Spoiler: Principino and Winner



_Principino votes Coolquip.

COOLQUIP IS THE WINNER OF WF BIG BROTHER!!!!!!








_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Reading over the Gameplay, this was actually ten times better than Big Brother 15. The Horsemen alliance, the Big Moves, everything. Was just 10x better. The Big Brother 15 players should be ashamed.

Edit: I hope you all enjoyed it btw. Was really fun to run! (Y) Hoping the Winner does indeed do a Second One.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I WAS ROBBED!

In all seriousness I'm shocked I lost. Guess it's just another example of someone playing a great game and not winning. I still compare my game play to that of Dan and Dr.Will.

Probably doesn't help I masterminded just about every eviction so all the blood was on my hands. 

None the less congrats to Coolquip, you turned out to be the Ian to my Dan in the end after all and I can't be mad cause Coolquip did play good as well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In fairness, it was very very close. Either could have won. I thank everyone for taking part in my experiment. I know it didn't run as smoothly as I hoped, but I couldn't expect it too, being the first time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> In fairness, it was very very close. Either could have won. I thank everyone for taking part in my experiment. I know it didn't run as smoothly as I hoped, but I couldn't expect it too, being the first time.


Oh yeah I have no complaints I just think I played a little better. I just hope people voted for who played the better game and not personally cause I have no problems with anybody (besides Hero that mother fucker) personally.

I think it ended up running pretty smooth honestly.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MDP OBBY ALIM THE HOUNDS OF hollywoodnightmare JUSTICE


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i wanted to vote. :bron3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If Coolquip doesn't have time to run it I could probably do it so you could play in it Fourth.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for voting! I really do appreciate it! Hollywood, good game brother! If you want to run Big Brother2 go ahead, I sadly do not have the time to do this again ATM. Thank you all.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

Now, allow me to begin my celebrating.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Coolquip said:


> Thank you everyone for voting! I really do appreciate it! Hollywood, good game brother! If you want to run Big Brother2 go ahead, I sadly do not have the time to do this again ATM. Thank you all.


You played great, Renegades for life! (Y)

So what do you guys say, you want me to run the next one? If so I'd need some help with comps.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You played great, Renegades for life! (Y)
> 
> So what do you guys say, you want me to run the next one? If so I'd need some help with comps.


Go for it! I'll help with comps and stuff!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright ill make a new thread today and see if we can't recruit some new players. As for returning players, ill give you guys first dibs at spots in season 2. Im thinking ill make it 13-15 houseguests in total.

Also green rep to whoever PM's me some good comp ideas today.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Alright ill make a new thread today and see if we can't recruit some new players. As for returning players, ill give you guys first dibs at spots in season 2. Im thinking ill make it 13-15 houseguests in total.
> 
> Also green rep to whoever PM's me some good comp ideas today.


Already? Oh yes Hollywood. Like 'dat dedication. You might want to PM a Mod or something to close this one down and sticky yours. They were kind enough to sticky this one! 

I'll be putting my name down! Watch out for me guys. I was able to observe last time.  You could start off with easy things, such as a Big Brother Wordsearch or something?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It shouldn't interfere with your life too much if you're busy Hollywood, it wasn't hard for me at all. I just had to make sure I was on at the right time for HOH and stuff, but delays are okay. We can help you with ideas throughout for comps, so it runs smoothly.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Already? Oh yes Hollywood. Like 'dat dedication. You might want to PM a Mod or something to close this one down and sticky yours. They were kind enough to sticky this one!
> 
> I'll be putting my name down! Watch out for me guys. I was able to observe last time.  You could start off with easy things, such as a Big Brother Wordsearch or something?


Yeah you better play a good game! What's funny is I played this one EXACTLY the same way i'd play the real big brother...well i'd replace my alliance with Alim with an alliance with a hot chick. 

BB Word Search is a good idea.



The Fourth Wall said:


> It shouldn't interfere with your life too much if you're busy Hollywood, it wasn't hard for me at all. I just had to make sure I was on at the right time for HOH and stuff, but delays are okay. We can help you with ideas throughout for comps, so it runs smoothly.


I should be alright to run it. If I have something pop up i'll give you guys warning.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would of played Dan's game, but you have played that now so I'll think of something else. I'm excited to get things rolling though and real comps will let the game have a more competitive feel. The Randomizer was really unfair at times.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Plus, real comps give people a better idea of who's playing a good game too. The randomizer doesn't really reveal much.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I would have won more comps if it wasn't for the randomizer! 

Anyway about to make the thread. Wonder if Coolquip will try to become a 2 time winner.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Yeah I would have won more comps if it wasn't for the randomizer!
> 
> Anyway about to make the thread. Wonder if Coolquip will try to become a 2 time winner.


You won enough anyway, the Randomizer loved you! :lol

Sweet! Thanks for running the second one, It's nice to know I can play now! (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright guys the sign up thread is posted! If you want a chance to play again just post in the thread to say you're in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You probably want to get this one unstickied now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who should I PM?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Who should I PM?


One of the Super Mods or something probably. I think LC (Hit-Girl) stickied it last time.


----------

